# Fancy HM x Fancy koi HM



## logisticsguy

Yay! I have some fry from this pair. Now to get them grown up. This is my favorite male with my favorite female so Im excited about it. The father is Superman and Mom is Binky my lil sweetheart girl. Here are a few pics of this pair.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Wow you're sure to have some gorgeous fry from that pair!! Congrats!!


----------



## hannah16

Very pretty! =}


----------



## polukoff

Careful breeding extreme rosetail/feathertail they produce mostly cull fish.


----------



## killuhnation

good luck


----------



## flyingpony22

I love the female! So pretty.


----------



## DragonFyre14

very pretty. I can only the imagine the kind of coloration the kids will have. post tons of pics!


----------



## indjo

Is the female a marble? They are full of surprises. 
Good luck rearing fry.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes she is a marble. This girl just keeps adding / changing colors. When breeding her the back 3/4 of her body turned black. Some fry are getting color and they all look very different. Blues, reds, some look like Mom. Its still early but I will post pics in a week or so when more color and size develops. There is a big difference in the fry size, Is there a reason for that? I'm changing water every second day.


----------



## indjo

Fry size differs is normal. I've had differences range between 0.5cm - 2.5cm. Initially, it could be caused by difference in hatching - an hour could make a big difference. Or it could also be caused by eating habits - those that eat more, grows more. Later they produce stunting hormones, thus the smaller ones will remain smaller while the big ones grow even more. 

It's best to group them according to size - this will give the runts better growth. But keeping them together is OK - in the sense that the bigger ones won't eat the smaller ones.


----------



## Eggbert

Your boy is amazing! ::subscribed:: cant wait to see he and that pretty lady can make!


----------



## logisticsguy

I am so upset with myself. My girl Binky was barrel rolling in the sorority tank yesterday, she has sbd and I was slow to catch on to it even though I know what to look for. She is in terrible shape, I lowered the water level in my 5g hospital tank, put an IAL under her for support and have her on epson salts at 78f. Ive never lost a fish before and I don't think shes gonna make it but what a lil fighter. Ive been holding her in my hand lots to steady her. My favorite fish and its my fault. Really down right now. Any advise?


----------



## logisticsguy

The good news is the fry are doing very well. Binky continues to fight for her life. What a fighting fish! Just amazing. I do not think she will make it but wow she has fought for 6 days and will not give up. I have IAL, meds and doing anything I can to help her. It is dropsy. I caught it late so little hope but we keep trying.


----------



## flyingpony22

Oh I'm so sorry. I don't know enough about beta illnesses to be much help. I hope she's able to get better.


----------



## SDragon

Oh I hope she gets better! Cute couple though.


----------



## logisticsguy

Today was kinda tough. Despite all efforts Binky went to a better place. The blessing is that I bred her and not one of my other sorority girls and the rest of my sorority girls are in fine shape. The fry are doing well and I will post some pics when I move them to the bigger tank. A few of the fry look just like Mom which helps bring a smile. Lucky that we havnt lost a fry yet and no deformities so far.


----------



## indjo

Sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous female.
At least you have her offspring.


----------



## logisticsguy

indjo said:


> Sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous female.
> At least you have her offspring.


Thanks Indjo. She really was a beauty girl. Im so lucky I bred her when I did and not one of the other 8 girls. Lots of play fighting in the kids tank right now. Watching the fry grow is a lot of fun.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## joecool966

sorry for your loss.


----------



## repru04

Post some baby pics when you can.


----------



## logisticsguy

Well I finally have a bit of time to post. Crazy busy with work, XMas, life and working on this batch of baby bettas. So far Ive only lost one fry which considering this is my first attempt at breeding and really busy too, Im quite happy about things. Thanks much to those Ive leaned on for advise as there is lots to learn. I think I will be much better and less stressed out in the next spawns. The bigger fry have been moved to a new baby tank, about 30 of them and 50 remain in the spawn tank. The fry have lots of variations and colors are coming out now. They are almost 6 weeks old and eat an amazing amount of food for such little fish. They should be available around Feb. 20 when they are about 3 months old. Sorry for the poor photos as Im dreadful with photography. There should be a video at this link below.

http://s1145.photobucket.com/albums/o507/logisticsguy/?action=view&current=20121229_213335.mp4


----------



## DragonFyre14

They are getting so big! I'm amazed at how big and colorful some of them are already!


----------



## logisticsguy

http://s1145.photobucket.com/albums/o507/logisticsguy/?action=view&current=20121229_213335-1.mp4


----------



## BettaHeart

pm me  im curious to know how many you have left?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Any updates? I would love some pics!


----------



## aemaki09

These guys are going to turn out so gorgeous!
You selling any of them? If so, how many do you have left and when will they be ready (if not already)?


----------



## logisticsguy

aemaki09 said:


> These guys are going to turn out so gorgeous!
> You selling any of them? If so, how many do you have left and when will they be ready (if not already)?


They should be ready to go around Feb. 15-20. I have a few spoken for by a some members here which is great! But I will still have about 70 left. Whatever is not sold to members here will go to a local fish store. Im going to keep a couple males and 3 females myself. As soon as I get some better pics..major camera problems I will start posting individuals. Here is a video from today at this link. Quality not so good but...


http://s1145.photobucket.com/albums/o507/logisticsguy/?action=view&current=20130107_222706.mp4


----------



## aemaki09

Well I am definitely interested in a pair


----------



## logisticsguy

Awesome. Keep an eye on this thread as I will be posting pics of individuals and you can pick out a pair that you like. 15 each and I can ship to you in mid February if that works for you. This forum is wonderful, my baby betta are going to homes with terrific betta keepers. Makes me happy!!


----------



## aemaki09

logisticsguy said:


> Awesome. Keep an eye on this thread as I will be posting pics of individuals and you can pick out a pair that you like. 15 each and I can ship to you in mid February if that works for you. This forum is wonderful, my baby betta are going to homes with terrific betta keepers. Makes me happy!!


I will definitely be keeping an eye.
Can't wait to pick some to come home with me


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Is there any more pics I can't wait to see them!


----------



## logisticsguy

This is a pic of Tank 2 which has the smaller fry in it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Ooh they are so cute! Love the first one!


----------



## Syriiven

O.O

So I've totally not been stalking this thread...

Love the pics =D They look great =D

I'd be very interested in one, not sure about Male or female yet, I wanna see updated pics later before choosing


----------



## Sena Hansler

Pah and someone complained MY tank was supposed to be bare :lol: I'm not the only one decking out the awesome fry tanks


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> O.O
> 
> So I've totally not been stalking this thread...
> 
> Love the pics =D They look great =D
> 
> I'd be very interested in one, not sure about Male or female yet, I wanna see updated pics later before choosing


Cool. They are starting to scrap more with each other the last couple of days. I will start the jarring this week and will begin to label and photo them as individuals.


----------



## Syriiven

- so excited!-


----------



## logisticsguy

Sena Hansler said:


> Pah and someone complained MY tank was supposed to be bare :lol: I'm not the only one decking out the awesome fry tanks


Thanks Sena. When you have to change water with a vac every 2nd day you can get away with having no bare bottom imo. The amount of food they are eating right now is amazing, and still always act like starving children. Bottomless Pits!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Exactly lol. I definitely want some of your fry


----------



## BettAsha

Syriiven said:


> O.O
> 
> So I've totally not been stalking this thread...
> 
> Love the pics =D They look great =D
> 
> I'd be very interested in one, not sure about Male or female yet, I wanna see updated pics later before choosing


Same here your fry are so beautiful. I'm also interested in having one but I know you probably already have many requests.


----------



## logisticsguy

BettAsha said:


> Same here your fry are so beautiful. I'm also interested in having one but I know you probably already have many requests.


Thanks BettAsha. I have some requests but i will have lots left to choose from. You can come back and take a look at the fry as I jar them and just let me know which ones you like when individuals get their 8 wk old pictures taken. 

The fry are really growing and i found a very good pellet for juvi fry. New Spectrum Grow is very high quality and the fry gobble them up. I feed them small amounts up to 10 times a day. I mix it up the nutrition with some live food, frozen mini bloodworms, dahnia, bbs, and the pellets.


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## Sena Hansler

NLS I like :3 Still need to find the Grow one.

Nice picture xD


----------



## aemaki09

Aww how cute! Haha


----------



## BettAsha

logisticsguy said:


> Thanks BettAsha. I have some requests but i will have lots left to choose from. You can come back and take a look at the fry as I jar them and just let me know which ones you like when individuals get their 8 wk old pictures taken.
> 
> The fry are really growing and i found a very good pellet for juvi fry. New Spectrum Grow is very high quality and the fry gobble them up. I feed them small amounts up to 10 times a day. I mix it up the nutrition with some live food, frozen mini bloodworms, dahnia, bbs, and the pellets.


Your welcome, I'll continue to follow your thread and let you know. It also depends on how much your selling them for. I'm not really in need of a breeding stock but it would be nice. Any who all will be discussed in due time until then keep up the good work.


----------



## repru04

I'm definitely interested in a few. How much are you asking? I need some females for my sorority and a male would be nice.


----------



## logisticsguy

Sena Hansler said:


> NLS I like :3 Still need to find the Grow one.
> 
> Nice picture xD


We looked everywhere for this product and finally found it at Pisces Pets in Calgary. It is expensive but worth it. Tiny .5mm pellets so its perfect for fry.


----------



## Sena Hansler

_I must now make yet another trip to Calgary. Eventually._ :lol:


----------



## logisticsguy

repru04 said:


> I'm definitely interested in a few. How much are you asking? I need some females for my sorority and a male would be nice.


I am selling them for 20 each but I will give a 5 buck each fish discount to members of this forum. The reason for this is that the fry will likely have a better home with a more knowledgeable than average betta keeper and i may get to see pics of them growing up in their new home. I think the price is fair and reasonable for these fish. I hope to get some decent photos up today, my camera cant seem to handle how quick they move so my super smart Son in law is going to try and help me out later.


----------



## logisticsguy

Question here. About 10 of the fry have electric blue eyes. Is this normal? It looks really neat but the parents didn't have this. Also does this stay as the betta grows older? Terrible pics I know but they do at least show whats going on. On top of that the largest fry who was put into a 10g tank by himself last week has built a bubble nest already at 7 weeks old.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I have had some with red eyes, orange eyes, green eyes, light blue eyes, electric blue eyes, black eyes... :lol: It is normal


----------



## logisticsguy

Thanks Sena. I was worried they might have an eye disease or something. I feel silly now!


----------



## aemaki09

oohh I would love a blue eyed pair!
I'm in love with blue eye'd bettas!!


----------



## Syriiven

+1 

Like little jewels =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Aww the blue eyed ones are adorable!


----------



## MattsBettas

So excited ! I think I'll take two tee hee!


----------



## repru04

How many I get depends on when they're available. I'm also going to be traveling alot this next month so we'll have to coordinate. They're so cute!!


----------



## logisticsguy

For pick up they could go anytime after Feb.1. I would like to wait until mid February when they are 12 weeks old to ship just so they are strong enough to make the trip. It also depends on weather, it can get cold here and its possible that I may have to delay shipping if its ridiculously cold.


----------



## MattsBettas

I will keep them in a cooler with some towels a s padding. It's only three hours, so they should be fine. My tanks already set up, it's a filtered and heated five gallon with gravel and a opaque divider that I have to make. I'm going to start planting it!


----------



## chardzard

yea to supper grow it a 50%-75% water change every day once they have pass the 2 week old mark


----------



## Skyewillow

I'm going to try to talk my fiance into letting me get one of these for my birthday, but I guess that depends on if there's any little koi girls. One would make an amazing display with Mushu.


----------



## MattsBettas

Im thinking ill get a male and a female so that I can get me a solid halfmoon spawn. I'm so excited,Im already cycling my tank and am soon to be planting it! Is it ok with you if they go in a divided five gallon?


----------



## logisticsguy

That would be fine Matt. I know you will do just great with these fish. You will have many females to choose from. I got lots of cellos like the mom, but quite a few are getting colors. Also a few yellow females in there and one poor lil girl with a Hitler mustache.


----------



## repru04

I feel ridiculous. I just noticed you're in Canada. Would shipping to the states be complicated? I just love koi types and got excited.


----------



## MattsBettas

Really? You'll have to get us a picture of a yellow one and the hitler mustache! Can't wait to see pics when they get jarred.


----------



## Skyewillow

If Mattsbettas doesn't take hitler, I might! I love mustached fish! Lol


----------



## MattsBettas

*bump* Are they jarred yet?


----------



## logisticsguy

Tonight the first guy went into a jar. What nasty little guy compared to the rest of them. Ive waited to jar because things have been mostly peaceful but i plan to jar more in the next few days. The little guy who was jarred I named Chuck Norris and he lost his color and his juvi stripes reappeared, kinda scared I guess. Ive got all the jars ready and have them in a tub with a heater that keeps a steady 78 degrees. Just to cool in the living room without the heat imo. 

Tank 1



















Chuck Norris



















Cute female









The heated jars









The yellow girl


----------



## Skyewillow

Chuck Norris is too handsome! He's almost making me rethink getting a girl from you lol ... almost.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They are gorgeous I like the white on and the butterfly ones! They all gorgeous!


----------



## MattsBettas

your making it hard for me to choose!


----------



## indrajit

the male looks so splendid - the female gorgeous. i just had my first mating success with fry and on day 12 10 r still alive. i feel like im the parent and keep looking to see if they feed. even dream of them . they will live on my sheer will power i think. my pair r not too special - a gorgeous red blue male - quite kind to her when in the mood - shes red blue too with shattered fins but courageous cause shes served natures purpose. i only wonder why the bettas are so violent before and after love - no answer. just their nature i supose.


----------



## Sena Hansler

OMG the butterfly girlie reminds me of Ghengis Khan, a male betta I had xD LOVED his coloring! LOVE hers


----------



## Skyewillow

I can't tell any koi from anything else, but that yellow girl is adorable, she reminds me of Waffle, the fish my sister's kids killed.


----------



## logisticsguy

Thanks everyone! The spawn has turned out better than I had hoped. My goal to start was to cross the 2 Fancy betta to make a line with good finnage, multiple colors and lots of variations. I am ecstatic and cant even decide which ones to keep and breed myself. Even my kids who have never shown a lick of interest in the fish are spending time watching the tanks. All of a sudden I have the wife's approval to set up more tanks. Yay! I will try to get lots more pics up this week. The plan was to sell any unsold betta to the LFS but that went out the window today after a visit to the store where I heard the young employee tell a customer that betta do not need a heater or filter and seldom need a water change. Customer left with the betta and a tiny goldfish bowl but not even water conditioner. They were also selling HMs that were not even close to being HMs, most were VTs. Dont get me wrong I love VTs. I will find homes for them on my own and give advise to the new betta owners who need it about proper care.


----------



## Syriiven

Scary what lfs employees think they know ^^; I'm sure lots will adopt =)


----------



## hannah16

You're located in Canada, are you able to ship into the states? I've seen a few people in the US stating they plan on buying from you???


----------



## logisticsguy

hannah16 said:


> You're located in Canada, are you able to ship into the states? I've seen a few people in the US stating they plan on buying from you???


Hi Hannah,

I have a meeting on Friday with Fed-ex to see whats involved with shipping to the US and all the details. I hope to have an answer to the problem by then and will let you know. I suspect it wont be all that difficult as they ship overnight to the States from here everyday.


----------



## hannah16

logisticsguy said:


> Hi Hannah,
> 
> I have a meeting on Friday with Fed-ex to see whats involved with shipping to the US and all the details. I hope to have an answer to the problem by then and will let you know. I suspect it wont be all that difficult as they ship overnight to the States from here everyday.



See, now I want a male!! Please keep us up to date ! I look forward to it.


----------



## Skyewillow

I'm looking forward to hearing what they say too... -stares-


----------



## MattsBettas

Are any looking a lot like dad?


----------



## Skyewillow

I think "Chuck Norris" looks pretty similar to his dad. I could be wrong though. Either way, he's stunning


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Are any looking a lot like dad?


Yes I have about 5 that look just like their Dad at the same age. I am so excited, Superman is guarding a nest full of eggs with his life in the spawn tub. I hope to get more photos up tonight.


----------



## Syriiven

looking forward to it! =D


----------



## Sena Hansler

Got your banana worms and micrworms, btw :3 from BeautifulBetta.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay! Haha will ship the rest later once they are bigger.


----------



## logisticsguy

Sena Hansler said:


> Got your banana worms and micrworms, btw :3 from BeautifulBetta.


Terrific. I have the bbs ready to go but lost all my cultures due to bad management.


----------



## chardzard

Sena Hansler said:


> Got your banana worms and micrworms, btw :3 from BeautifulBetta.


 wat is banana worms? sorry but i have never heard of them


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

The banana worms are similar to micro worms but you mix banana into their oatmeal lol.


----------



## chardzard

is there a link out there i can check to see the step by step


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh good I know what the difference is for banana worms too xD


----------



## aemaki09

The only difference between banana and micro is that banana are half the size of micro. Same culturing and everything. I've never used banana in my cultures and they come out just fine


----------



## logisticsguy

Chuck Norris got his color back and is adapting well to his mason jar. He seems to like the ial that was put in and is already building a bubble nest on it.


----------



## Syriiven

Awww~


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

How many have you jarred?


----------



## MattsBettas

Chuck Norris is looking great! As he grows up he should develop more color and get a full spread, correct?


----------



## VictorP

These guys look nice! I'd be interested in buying a pair from you!


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## Sena Hansler

Very nice :3


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Chuck Norris is looking great! As he grows up he should develop more color and get a full spread, correct?


Yes they will develop more. Fry are only 8 weeks and Im seeing more color and fin development every day.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He is gorgeous love his colouring!


----------



## Skyewillow

He looks amazing for an 8 wk old, Logisticsguy!


----------



## logisticsguy

The pictures of the last fish I posted are interesting because this fish had more color on body and fins last week. All of a sudden he became much more cello. I had never had this happen before and at first thought it was water params but nothing unusual there. After doing some research into it I think he has a case of the "jumping gene". This trait seems to be a temporary condition best explained here. 

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=767


----------



## BettaHeart

that reminds me of a dbt cello male i used to have that became a dark silvery grey.


----------



## Sena Hansler

It is definitely possible  I remember some poor owners who had their dark blue betta go white, or their white betta go really dark in color.


----------



## Skyewillow

From all of my research, Koi are a form of Marble, so it's more than possible a couple will have the jumping gene from their mom (SIP)


----------



## logisticsguy

He is the only one so far but I don't know if this is good or bad. I was planning on using this guy as a breeder. He was always the most advanced fish in this spawn and has been really healthy and super aggressive. He has had his own 10 g since he was 5 weeks old. Should you breed a fish with these genetics or not? Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Skyewillow

A lot of people still like the marbles, as long as they're not VT. If you put him to a koi, it might tighten things up a bit.

An experimental spawn wouldn't hurt.


----------



## aemaki09

Skyewillow said:


> An experimental spawn wouldn't hurt.


+1!

If it were me, I'd line breed him back to mom, that would help tighten it up and you would end up with more koi, marbles, BF's, and some solids


----------



## Skyewillow

If he's from this spawn, Logisticsguy said momma passed away shortly after from a swim bladder issue, so that wouldn't work. A sister might though.


----------



## aemaki09

Your right! Totally forgot that fact!

Yup, a sister that shows a little marbling would work for sure!


----------



## logisticsguy

I might just go with this. There are a good number of koi females in this spawn that have good body structure and better ray development than their Mom did at the same age. May have to wait awhile some arnt real big yet. Maybe I could put him in with veteran big girl Mary first to show him the game. The size difference might be to much to overcome at this point however lol.


----------



## Skyewillow

"Practice makes perfect" ? XD


----------



## Syriiven

Think atleast one will be ready to travel by the time I get up there? I forgot these guys will only be 10 weeks.


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Think atleast one will be ready to travel by the time I get up there? I forgot these guys will only be 10 weeks.


Oh yeah there are lots ready for pickup when you get here. The main thing for travel is that the fish are healthy, active and not frozen on the way and I know your travelling fine. They may not be ready for full size pellets yet but that wont be a problem for you. We will have a care package of food to get you started and Sena has way more to offer as well.


----------



## Syriiven

Fantastic! I just hope they'll survive the eight hour trip, since I gotta go north before coming back south.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh they will be fine xD I have had fish shipped, and stuck in a box for 4-5 days. 8 hours will be a breeze.


----------



## aemaki09

How did your fed-ex meeting go?


----------



## MattsBettas

Wow. That last male was so nice! It makes me think that if he was the most developed male, some more might start "jumping". I'm thinking that by the time I get there, most of them will show this or not. If the male was "stable" but the mom was marble, some should show it and some shouldn't. It really doesn't matter to me, I like marbles.


----------



## Syriiven

Marbles are fun =D I'm super excited about my current marble's changes, not super dramatic but subtle and he just keeps surprising me with colors. Thought he was gonna go dark, now he's developing red pigments.


----------



## Brey0255

I am new to Betta raising and am loving this site! So, I picked up a baby at petco (Im new, dont hate) and Im really wondering how old this little fish is. It doesnt show a ton of color right now. Its attitude is very much what I've read about males, but the color and fins seem female. Any developmental things I should watch for in my little one?


----------



## MattsBettas

Brey, your in the wrong place. A post in the "pictures" section (with pictures, of corse) would be great.


----------



## Syriiven

Hey Brey, welcome to the site - For the best answers you should post a picture of your new guy int he betta pictures forum, that way people can see it and you'll have your own thread for your betta =)


----------



## Skyewillow

Brey0255 said:


> I am new to Betta raising and am loving this site! So, I picked up a baby at petco (Im new, dont hate) and Im really wondering how old this little fish is. It doesnt show a ton of color right now. Its attitude is very much what I've read about males, but the color and fins seem female. Any developmental things I should watch for in my little one?


Try posting a new topic with pictures in the photo forum, so you don't derail Logisticsguy's thread. Someone will definitely be able to help you over there.


----------



## Skyewillow

We all posted simultaneously XD


----------



## Syriiven

A sign we're srsly stalking this thread


----------



## Skyewillow

it sent me a notification via email.... so I'm really stalking my messages XD

Logisticsguy, are any of your girls showing more Koi markings? I'd love to see them.


----------



## Brey0255

Thanks! The fry posted on this thread look amazing, and look more developed than mine, thought it would be a good place to ask. Ill find the right place as to not disturb this thread further. My Bad!!


----------



## logisticsguy

Big Blue and a koi sister. I am off to Winnipeg to do a delivery, nature of my day slash night job. My son will be fish sitting so if I don't get back to anybody right away not ignoring you.  Back Sunday.


----------



## Skyewillow

that blue is gorgeous, and the koi is adorable!

Safe trip!


----------



## MattsBettas

Are these from this spawn?


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes they are Matt. Gotta go.


----------



## MattsBettas

Thank you for all the help! Have a good trip.


----------



## Syriiven

Wow~ fantastic coloring on Blue! Would she be considered orchid? 

Safe trip~


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Wow. That last male was so nice! It makes me think that if he was the most developed male, some more might start "jumping". I'm thinking that by the time I get there, most of them will show this or not. If the male was "stable" but the mom was marble, some should show it and some shouldn't. It really doesn't matter to me, I like marbles.


Interestingly another male in tank 1 is also changing/losing his color. My experience before this was koi girl that started cello but gained and changed color as time went on. This is different as extremely colorful going cello at least for now. Finnigan is almost totally cello now, my son calls him the invisible fish. Props to the kid as all fish were well cared for during my trip. Spent most my drive thinking about betta fish lol. I will get some new pics up after I roll through an all tank water change.


----------



## Syriiven

Looking forward to it, glad you got back safe! =D


----------



## logisticsguy

Finnigan @ 9 weeks. He is almost cellophane now. Color genes off. Darn transposons.










Random tank pics. I actually have zero jarred betta right now. I got Chuck Norris his own 5 g, and Finnigan in a 10g. The betta are feisty but so far nothing serious. Im going to try to put off jarring until Saturday.


----------



## Skyewillow

Finnegan has Groucho Marx eyebrows!! They all look great!!


----------



## Syriiven

+1!!

He's going to ve so great in future pictures xD


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh no. How am I going to decide?


----------



## Sena Hansler

I LOVE that black and blue one!!!!!


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Oh no. How am I going to decide?


Good luck! I see them everyday and change my mind on who will stay constantly. Im so excited my Super Reds finally have a love thing going on in the spawn tub and Sheldon has a built a massive nest.


----------



## logisticsguy

Skyewillow said:


> Finnegan has Groucho Marx eyebrows!! They all look great!!


lol! Yes he does and you would look Groucho too if you went transparent.


----------



## flyingpony22

They're all so chubby and cute! I love the variety in this spawn. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Skyewillow

I honestly wish I could trust the shipping, I'd risk hunny's wrath and come steal him away from you! ;-)


----------



## hannah16

You never posted about your appointment with the mail man to ship to the US..


----------



## logisticsguy

The time to jar is very near. The posing and flaring is kinda cute actually but I dont need injury so i will post a last time together video and pics soon. This group eats like horses now and are getting weaned into small Hikari adult pellets. All the fry get a daily 60% wc and lots and lots of food. Keeps me busy for sure but I waste time staring at them and playing.


----------



## Syriiven

Awww~

......... Yea.....these next two days cant go by fast enough! >.<


----------



## logisticsguy

hannah16 said:


> You never posted about your appointment with the mail man to ship to the US..


Which city is closest to you Hannah? I will get a quote on 2 day via air service. Fed ex will handle the customs account Ive set up. Easier than I thought it would be for sure.


----------



## hannah16

logisticsguy said:


> Which city is closest to you Hannah? I will get a quote on 2 day via air service. Fed ex will handle the customs account Ive set up. Easier than I thought it would be for sure.


Closest "big" city is Houston, but I'm in 77304


----------



## Syriiven

Yuo don`t have to ship to a transshipper going US/Canada ?


----------



## MattsBettas

This spawn grew up so fast! Can't wait to see the video and jar pics!


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Yuo don`t have to ship to a transshipper going US/Canada ?


Correct. My shipper Fed ex has the licences, but I have to fill out documents for each shipment. Plus there is a fee for this as well as cost of shipping. In short it wont be cheap. Add to that, Hannah for instance lives in a betta mecca of good breeders Texas. It would be far far cheaper for her to get quality stock from someone local at this point.


----------



## Syriiven

Erg.....


----------



## Skyewillow

Did they tell you how much that fee is? I'm curious.


----------



## aemaki09

+1 skywillow. I'm curious as well. I'm still interested in talking about trading/loaning each other genetics


----------



## logisticsguy

Ok. got it here now. the Fed ex rate sheet is a monster to figure out but here it goes. They bill a 2 pd minimum with 2 day door to door air to US in your zone for 56.00 plus the 15.00 customs charge. Yikes.


----------



## aemaki09

yeah, your right! 

i think the only way it'd really be worth it is if you have multiple orders coming into the same area and they split the shipping charges.

sadly, I only know of a couple people that even live in the same state on here.


----------



## logisticsguy

I am going to be working on this. I have a store going online in the near future and it looks like the cost of shipping through it will be lower. Im not ready yet to test out cost of shipping to you via this method but I will keep in touch, See what I can do.


----------



## aemaki09

Sounds good! Keep me updated


----------



## MattsBettas

Whoa. I'm really glad my timing and location is so good now!


----------



## Skyewillow

Is that for Texas? Or Michigan and Ohio?


----------



## logisticsguy

They have 4 zones for the continental US. All are between 54-58 bucks plus the 15. Hannah would be 55. Needless to say I'm disappointed once again in the cost of shipping in Canada. Everything costs more here for some reason. It can be frustrating!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

that's not so bad as just shipping inside of Canada costs about $60 each time


----------



## Syriiven

I would assume its cuz we're more spread out and have country-wide miserable weather for half the year.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Probably


----------



## logisticsguy

A member here just made my day and AMAZED me. I am seriously blown away and so happy right now :-D


----------



## Syriiven

+1


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

logisticsguy said:


> A member here just made my day and AMAZED me. I am seriously blown away and so happy right now :-D


Who was it and what did they do?


----------



## Skyewillow

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Who was it and what did they do?


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=127491


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That is or groups! I really want one from Sy


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That is gorgeous! I really want one from Sy 

Is what I meant lol typos.


----------



## Syriiven

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> That is or groups! I really want one from Sy


I can add you to my waiting list and once I have a spot open I can message you about which pic you want. You may be in for a few weeks wait though. 

Sorry for minor thread jacking Logistics xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay I will send you a pm


----------



## logisticsguy

A video from yesterday. Poorly narrated and bumpy!

http://youtu.be/4INsSjG6Ktc


----------



## Skyewillow

Your tanks are stellar, and your fish are just... WOW!! I'm a big fan of Finnegan! lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They are all Beautiful I really like the blue and blacks ones with the white around the edge of their fins!
My cat came and sat with me when I was watching the video and began pawing the screen XD


----------



## logisticsguy

Cats are so cool that way. Im taking a break from jarring now. Its funny how the stress stripe reappears as soon as they went into a jar. They went from being tough guys to scared kids pretty quick and one keeps trying to jump out of his jar.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Ooh I can't wait to see the individual pics


----------



## MattsBettas

Individual pictures will be great! I have no clue who to choose...


----------



## logisticsguy

Betty Splendens 


















Smokey Good chance this guy has the same thing going on as his brother Finnigan.










Random pics. There will be more pics from the jars in a day or two cuz behind on work right now lol.


----------



## Syriiven

Those orange/blue girls are so cute!

Thanks so much for mine, they're making the first sorority process much easier by being the sweeties they are =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They are so cewt!


----------



## Skyewillow

Logisticsguy, I LOVE the name tags!! If I ever start breeding bettas, I'll have to do that ^_~


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Those orange/blue girls are so cute!
> 
> Thanks so much for mine, they're making the first sorority process much easier by being the sweeties they are =)


The girls in this batch have the same disposition as Mom super sweet and the boys are feisty trouble makers like their Dad. Silly things jumping around in the jars like crazy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

You might want to cover the jars as it would not be nice to wake up and step on one


----------



## logisticsguy

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> You might want to cover the jars as it would not be nice to wake up and step on one


Yeah we kept the original lids and drilled a good size air hole in the top just in case we have a flying fish.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Lol good idea  can you get pics of the ones you are recommending for me? Are you coming out next weekend?


----------



## repru04

I'm glad to hear shipping from Canada isn't impossible, too bad it's so expensive.


----------



## logisticsguy

Skyewillow said:


> Logisticsguy, I LOVE the name tags!! If I ever start breeding bettas, I'll have to do that ^_~


The next batch in jars will have an Earl. "Hello my name is Earl" Whats cool is my wife was looking on classifieds for tanks! And then runs out and frames Betta Art. Then she asks if I need help with the betta. After that she spends half hour watching them. Betta resistance wearing off. And now I get to say the next tank is her idea..how easy is that haha.


----------



## logisticsguy

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Lol good idea  can you get pics of the ones you are recommending for me? Are you coming out next weekend?


Change my mind on which ones every 10 minutes. I think the ones for you are still in tank 1. The colors keep changing and there are a few there with good form and fins. I will try to get you some good pics to choose. Looks like I will being heading to see Sena and I may be able to bring then if not next trip in 10 to 14 days.


----------



## MattsBettas

Right now, I'm thinking I'll get a male like dad, a female like dad, and a marble female, although this may change. Any suggestions?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They are cuties hopefully BB and Myates reply soon.


----------



## logisticsguy

I will get some good pics up pf the jarred guys up in a day or 2. There are about 6 males I rate higher than Dad and maybe 6-8 more equal imo. Finnigan, Big Blue, Spike, Skip, Chuck Norris, and Sarge are all better imo. Algeron is better at same age as well. Also a couple in tank 1 gaining ground fast. The fry seem to be still gaining color with some fin growth since being jarred. Easy to sex now as all the boys seem to build a nest in their jar. Every week I plan to jar 12 more but the best of the best at this point will be in the 1st set but there are some unique males coming in 2nd jars. There are a few multi color females that will be nice stock and about 4 yellow girls that are very good. All these guys have marble thing so cant guarantee anything on how they will change or look down the road. 4 have lost colors and a couple complete loss so far. The better female stock should also be in the 2nd set for next week.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yay! bb123 was just here and took home 3 fish. She knew what she was looking for and chose very wisely. Finnigan was put into the spawn tub and released Big Mary this morning. She is currently helping the young fella build a better nest in between the chasing around the tub. I was concerned that the growth of the fry would slow once they were jarred but no evidence that it has. Fin growth may be at a faster rate even. Jars have 80% wc daily. Pic of Finnigan and his Aunt Mary.


----------



## MrBubbles

Beautiful daddy


----------



## Syriiven

So is Mary a solid red? That marbling gene from Finnigan + her might get you soem red koI! =D So excited~~


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

All you fish are huge! Lol the females are very eggy! Really enjoyed our visit yet get the sneaking suspicion that the GORGEOUS marble "girl" might not be a girl... Am not sure though  all is fine I can't wait to get my fishie Sena is holding


----------



## logisticsguy

Yeah there are some that Im not 100% sure on the gender. If does turn out to be female sure would have nice fins. You will be able to tell soon Im sure. Wonder at times if my females are so eggy because they have males on each side of the sorority tank and flirting happens. My girls are not fat just big boned lol. Happy that you like your fish. I already sub cultured the microworms into 4 new ones. I will be working on all the others tomorrow still researching all of them. Thanks much!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yeah I forgot you need to feed the white worms I personally fed plain non flavoured soggy Cheerios yum! Lol love my fish. The marble flares a lot and has great fins think its a boy  if it was a girl then it would be nothing short of amazing


----------



## logisticsguy

LGs Fish for Sale No guarantees on gender. 

Yellow A-1 Male 20.00



























Smokey A-2 Male Marble 20.00




























Frazzel A-3 Female Scared of camera and stripes came back. 15.00




























Spike A-4 Looks alot like his Dad Sale pending 30.00



















Lemon Lime A-5 Has a little mustache. Unique color imo 20.00


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I love Smokey I was debating stealing him


----------



## Syriiven

Hee, all so adorable =D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Btw all the girls I got are girls. Love the marble she is adorable! Thanks so much!


----------



## logisticsguy

That is great! She will be a looker. The big boy you chose, the one labeled Sarge has a very nice spread. Thanks for the worm info, lucky for the worms I eat the blando cheerios myself.


----------



## Syriiven

Lemon Lime looks super cute! 

And Luna (current alpha) one of the girls I got from you is growing some red in her tail and dorsal =) And her twin, Artemis, her koi markings are fading slightly. It's so cool! And they're such sweeties!


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Lemon Lime looks super cute!
> 
> And Luna (current alpha) one of the girls I got from you is growing some red in her tail and dorsal =) And her twin, Artemis, her koi markings are fading slightly. It's so cool! And they're such sweeties!


It is so much fun watching them change. Its like "What are you doing now?" Oh and I love seeing pics of the little ones in their new happy homes. Maybe I will consider Lemon Lime as pending  We are heading out to get another batch of jars.


----------



## Syriiven

Yay! =D I got a few pics the other night I should upload.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is the marble girl in her new tank sorry about the pic quality


----------



## VictorP

She looks amazing!


----------



## royal

I want spike! Do u ship to ontario canada?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

VictorP said:


> She looks amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is a better picture of my marble girl.


----------



## Syriiven

Gah~ I gotta remember to get pics of mine~


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> I want spike! Do u ship to ontario canada?


Yes can ship to Ontario, will be shipping Feb.18 fry will be 3 months old then. Spike has been spoken for but I will have lots of his brothers pics up this week. Today I am having a terrible time picking the 4 males to keep for breeding. 



BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Thanks!


She looks good and seems to be gaining more color. 



Syriiven said:


> Gah~ I gotta remember to get pics of mine~


I have to get Leroys pics up too. We put 2 of the bigger girls fry into the sorority tank so far so good but they look very small in there.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is Sarge the male I chose.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

And the other female.


----------



## Syriiven

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Here is Sarge the male I chose.


Oh~ I definitely was eye-balling him xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes he was gorgeous! He will be in the spawn tanks with my marble girl soon


----------



## Syriiven

Not-trying to thread jack, just thought I'd share the beauties I got from this spawn who are very happy with their 29g tank. I hope this summer I can have it planted. 

Also, all four koi females are absolute sweeties. I havent seen any long chases or very aggressive behavior, which is giving a chance for my other small girls to grow without too much stress =)

My new alpha, Luna. Serenity was in the lead until Luna got comfortable and recovered from an injured pectoral, and she's been flaring down the whole gang. She's also developing some red in her dorsal and caudal (not as visible here)










Serenity, my runner up


















Artemis (before she marbled, was a twin to Luna)










And Saffron. She's definitely she shyest and I'm so happy to have her come out of hiding to come eat. Very gentle lady =)










And my little crush, Acheron (or as Curtis calls him, Cerberus) Just so friendly and sweet!










I love them all! And am looking forward to a few more later =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Those are all girls? Wow some nice fin age!


----------



## Syriiven

All but the last guy. Acheron's definitely male. And Serenity had me wondering for a little while, but no beard and her fins haven't grown any longer.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Luna has impressive finnage! I like your beauties?


----------



## Syriiven

Oh I am in love with her finnage, once she started to flare. I almost think she has a rosetail spread but I really am not sure the difference between a rosetail and OHM.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Rose tail has the ruffled edge where as ohm has a over 180 spread you girl is neither. She is a nice hm though.


----------



## Syriiven

Okies, just checking =) it's harder for me to tell on females. 

I'll be honest tho, really hoping her anal fin doesnt marble on me, I love the crescent pattern she has. And it helps me tell her from her sister easier xD Tho Luna has more markings.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes she is pretty!


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## royal

I really like that purple one! In the middle is he spoken for,not for sale,and if not,I am interested! What is the price again? Sorry I forget!


----------



## logisticsguy

Hi royal. That one is still in tank 2 and hasnt been marked yet. I will try to fish out and get a better pic for you.


----------



## logisticsguy

Earl Male A-9 


















Bart Male A-7


















A-11 Female


----------



## logisticsguy

Sheldon is a 10 month old boy that is a real gentleman. Enormous fins maybe too big and had a bad tear 3 months ago still growing back. 20$


----------



## SageMyster

Wow, they'll be beauties!


----------



## royal

I like that female, and thanks!


----------



## Skyewillow

As always, such beauties!! ^_^


----------



## logisticsguy

Sunday afternoon we are doing a major photo shoot here for their 3 month brithday party. If anyone wants to check back then there will be lots of photos and fish available.


----------



## royal

Sounds good!


----------



## Syriiven

=D looking forward to it!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Thank you so much for everything! Spike and the unnamed female made it back to the hotel just fine, but they are a bit stressed. And to anyone else looking to get some of these fish- He is very professional and all of his tanks and jars are very clean and there were no signs of disease anywhere. Not to mention he has a really good selection of high quality half moons. Thanks for everything!


----------



## royal

any pics yet?


----------



## logisticsguy

Thanks Matt. Very appreciated. I really enjoyed our visit and could talk betta with you for hours.


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> any pics yet?


Hi Royal. The wife has some family coming over for a meal so I cant start until they leave. Darn family getting in the way of my fish time.


----------



## MattsBettas

Can you post pics of that mg female? I may have to get her next time I'm in Calgary haha. I'm also seriously considering starting a sorority (that she would go in).


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Can you post pics of that mg female? I may have to get her next time I'm in Calgary haha. I'm also seriously considering starting a sorority (that she would go in).


You should start a sorority Matt. They are lot of fun as something is always going on it seems. I will try get a pic of that girl up shortly. Glad you liked the fish and you made good choices. Im hoping to have some White worms ready by the time your back.


----------



## royal

Oh,ok! Yay pictures!


----------



## MattsBettas

I am going to. It will probably be a 20-30 gallon npt with shrimp and pygmy cories too. I would like to stock it with high quality females, like ct, ee, hm, etc. A couple nicely colored vts would end up in there too! And just a question, will the little bits of hornwort in spikes water grow? Or will it just die off? And the banana worms are already climbing up the sides of their container. This was like Christmas #2 lol!


----------



## logisticsguy

Terrific. I love the idea of having lots of tail variety in sorority tanks. It gives you lots of breeding options going forward and is a good study for betta knowledge. The Hornwart is an good plant for betta but goes through different stages. If the pieces you have are under decent light they should grow. Often ive had hornwart go through a shedding of its blades stage. When that happens break off the dying piece but save the green ends. It should go into a grow phase again thats when you can take lots of pieces for other tanks jars ect. I have never studied much about hornwart so a good google would have better info than Ive provided lol. 

Crazy thing, we put Smokey in my empty 10g after you left. He is a panda marble ie black and white. Up till 8 weeks he was super colorful and lost all color like Finnigan. Today he is turning a sky blue color in only a few hours. His color gene turned back on. I hope Finnigans does too. The speed of the return shocks me the most. Family just left now I can try some photos. Oh how I wish I had taken a class in photography, betta are the hardest thing I have ever tried to photograph arggh.


----------



## MattsBettas

Awesome! I swear my female has changed a bit already. Just a bit of white blotching. Who is finnigan breeding with? Spike and the girl are looking much happier now, and I'm sure they will be fine for the drive tomorrow. Can't wait for photos!


----------



## logisticsguy

We just didn't get much done today. Here are a few and will try to get more up later.

Female A-12









Female A-13









Captain A-14









A-15 Male I think this is the one Royal was looking at in tank 2









A-16 Sam Male


----------



## Crowntails

Love the A-15 male. Nice colors.


----------



## royal

I like a 15 and 16! How much would it be for both of them?


----------



## MattsBettas

A-12 looks almost identically to mine!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Aww Smokey sounds very pretty! They are gorgeous! The marble girl is.... Umm well I still think she is a her but have my doubts.... They are amazing and are doing great! 

Are you keeping Smokey?


----------



## MattsBettas

Bb123 smokey was for sale when I was there yesterday.


----------



## Syriiven

Ooo~ I love A-12 Female! She looks like Styxx was sposed to if he had stayed a girl xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Aww man it was hard to leave Smokey there when I was picking them up 
Sarge has been building small bubble nests that are really tall!


----------



## MattsBettas

Same for me too, but once I saw spike... Bb123 are you planning to breed them?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes I am! Why you asking?


----------



## MattsBettas

Cause I am too! When are you planning the spawn? And I asked before but it's a bit far back now, so who are you breeding finnigan to?


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> I like a 15 and 16! How much would it be for both of them?


Hi Royal. The boys are 20 each and the girls are 15. Do you want me to mark them both as yours?



Syriiven said:


> Ooo~ I love A-12 Female! She looks like Styxx was sposed to if he had stayed a girl xD


She does look like Styxx. I could reserve that one for you. Lemon Lime changed so much already I need to re photo that fish.



Crowntails said:


> Love the A-15 male. Nice colors.


Thanks. I like him to too but he never stops moving so hard to photo.

Smokey is going to stay with me I think. Tracey really loves him so I better keep him if I know whats good for me lol. I finally made up my mind on the 4 Males Im keeping, so hard decisions its almost driven me nuts.


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Cause I am too! When are you planning the spawn? And I asked before but it's a bit far back now, so who are you breeding finnigan to?


Hey Matt. Finnigan is in spawn tub conditioning with my big red HM girl Mary who is his aunt actually. If that doesnt work out his next try will be with his biggest sibling sister who is holding her own in the sorority tank. She is going to be a huge girl when fully grown. A-12 does look like a twin to your girl.


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm pretty sure a-11 on page 24 is mine. Same wonky scales near the pendunctle and blue eyes. Both of them have blue eyes! So cool. Why are you selling Sheldon?


----------



## logisticsguy

Your right Matt! A-11 is sold. Did you make it home yet? Glad those worms are taking off for you. If you didn't take Spike he was going to be in the 4 I kept. Now Elvis the performer fish is staying but I just noticed he is having a problem with a pectoral fin that i need to look at closely. I was selling Sheldon because of space really I can only keep so many boys but the good news is my sister in law was over and loves him so she bought him and he has a good new home with her now.


----------



## Syriiven

Please, LG? I adore her and I'd love to see Lemon Lime again =) Prlly still take her xD 

=O Saffron's suddenly queen of the tank. Her and Artemis keep switching now >.< But I have Sylvannas floating in a qt in the girl's tank and Saffron was challenging her >> Sylvannas would eat her alive tho


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I will be breeding ASAP. Need to find out the gender of my marble "girl" first lol. Good luck Matt!


----------



## MattsBettas

Nope, not yet. I'll be home around six pm. Fish are all good, healthy, and surprisingly active. Worms are great too, but I'm going to re culture both of them at home. My girl is starting to look more yellow! Can't wait to get them into their tank. I'm leaving soon but will update you when I get home!


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Please, LG? I adore her and I'd love to see Lemon Lime again =) Prlly still take her xD
> 
> =O Saffron's suddenly queen of the tank. Her and Artemis keep switching now >.< But I have Sylvannas floating in a qt in the girl's tank and Saffron was challenging her >> Sylvannas would eat her alive tho


A-12 sold to Syriiven. Lemon Lime is a chameleon fish. I will re photo.


----------



## Syriiven

I lurve me some chameleons =)


----------



## MattsBettas

We haven't left Calgary yet (brothers game) but they are fine, just really stressed. The girl (I think I'll name here freckles) is alright but spike has lost a lot of color.


----------



## logisticsguy

They will be ok Matt but anything you can do to keep the water temp up would be good. Once they settle into the new home their color always comes back to where it was.


----------



## logisticsguy

I just thought I would post a pic of Smokey. 24 hrs ago he had zero color just black and white.


----------



## MattsBettas

I know. Not to worried about it. I put a hand warmer in to keep them warm, and its working. Not very warm, but warmer then they would be. On the road now.


----------



## MattsBettas

We're home! And both spike and freckles made it and are now happy in their divided five gallon. Bare right now but I will grab some stuff at the pet store tommorrow and am planning on growing the hornwart into a "curtain" to block their view of each other. Freckles greedily ate up her NLS but spike spit one out so I will try again later.
View attachment 77576


----------



## MattsBettas

Sorry for the upside down pic!


----------



## logisticsguy

They look really good Matt. Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## aemaki09

Wow!! I am in love with smokey! I might have to make a trip across the border and steal him from you!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Just wanted to say that freckles is the cutest fish I've ever owned. Her belly is now all yellow/white like her mom, and she's nice and fat. They both have so much personality too! They're both very active and spike is always snooping around and she is very curious too. Spike only eats the TINY nls, with the normal sized ones he sucks it up, spits it out, sucks it up, and spits it out until it hits the bottom. I think he may be too small even though they are tiny, so I will try to crush them up. Freckles is definatly the lazy/passive one!


----------



## logisticsguy

Awesome. Yeah Spike and the other boys are more finicky than the girls who would eat anything that moves. The fry have had gotten used to the tiny NLS Grow pellets and your boy is not the only one that struggles with the bigger pellets. Glad you like their personality! Freckles is gonna be a sweetie. Spike looks so much like his Dad its unreal and he is a very feisty little fish. Syriivens boy almost chocked on a larger pellet. I may have overfed a bit so all the fry are a lil chubby especially the girls.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sarge is eating the Omega 1 pellets just fine but the girls are on the NLS because of being in the sorority with Senas girls who would not be able to eat a big pellet. 
They LOVE bloodworms lol fed two whole cubes to my fishes the girls especially gobbled them down.


----------



## Syriiven

Actually the little guys had no problems with the omega ones I tried, just Acheron choked -rolls eyes- then ferreted for more in his gravel an hour later. But I've gone to crushing them up for now. He can handle one at a time, but I'd rather be safe than sorry till they grow.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sarge body wise is bigger than my other two males  very thick body.


----------



## logisticsguy

The best things in life are free. I answered a kijiji ad for free tank to pick up in an alley near my house. It was just filthy and needed lights repaired but after fixing and cleaning it up for a couple hours this is the 30g tank I got.


----------



## Syriiven

Niiice job witht he clean up! Grats again on the find =D

Goods news: Acheron and Styxx are handling this water change far better, and Styxx no longer has stripes after being moved to his brother's tank (divided). But~ now I have to figure out why Tatsu's still lethargic. It's almost like he's bored. he eats with as much vigor, but then just floats near the surface =/


----------



## logisticsguy

You can see Smokey turning more sky blue every day. Marbles just amaze me.


----------



## Syriiven

Very handsome ;]


----------



## logisticsguy

This is Sunny A-19. Has a cool burnt orange color. Believe a female but I have a horrid track record with gender.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Hey LG just letting you know that the marble is definitely a male  just saw him take his relation ship with one of Senas girls to the next level... Yes they were breeding  setting up a ten gal for him right now  lucky fish lol.


----------



## Syriiven

Oh wow, glad I moved mine out of the 29g asap xD Omgosh its so fun but so surprising!

LG, that's a beautiful female =) I wouldn't mind an orange one but can't see the other orange pics you posted =O


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh My bb123. Im so sorry its so hard for me to tell sometimes and my eyesight is going downhill these days.


----------



## MattsBettas

I wouldn't worry about your eyesight, I saw them all in person and it was really difficult to tell. Jealous of that find!


----------



## Syriiven

I wouldnt worry about it, I can see oviposters on Artemis or Saffron in teh sorority. I'm going by fins >.<


----------



## louisvillelady

LG, it happens! I once bought a royal female. Tried breeding her several times, but she was way too aggressive for the males and always ended up trying to fight. Giveing up on the idea of breeding her, I tried her in the sorority tank. The next day when I got home from work I found "Her" wrapping a female! AH HA! A male! lol And he fooled several people!

You have some beautiful offspring there! Wish I had the room. Saw a couple I would have liked myself!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Trust me it is fine i will keep him he gets a ten gal to himself the pig lol will breed Sarge to the female Sena has or the other girl I got from you. They are amazing anyways  might breed him to one female too... He however destroyed my one girls fins  she will be fine though.
How are the worms working out? I couldn't tell the fry apart either so it is fine lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Everyone on here thought he was a she so it was not you! Even Sena thought it was definitely a female lol.


----------



## Syriiven

O.O Just put tatsu's tank next to Styxx (who got stripes after I finished the water change) and BAM Styxx is all dark with solid blue metallic again! In a matter of minutes! =O I dont think I can split those two up! Tatsu's not lethargic anymore! The two are dancing and flaring at eachother! I may consider splitting a 10g for each koi boy.


----------



## royal

I live in Ontario canada. Would you actually ship here? P.s. Yes please put them aside until I decide what one I want. Thanks!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Nice steal on the tank! That is one lucky fish chilling in there! The marble boy is in his ten gal now bad decorating but he is NOT allowed to complain after switching genders and breeding to one of my girls plus he tore of her fins. Can't believe I gave him a ten gal after pulling those stunts the bad boy lol.


----------



## Syriiven

But badboys are sexy ;] Especially where bettas are involved


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Lol Sy you made me actually laugh! He must have been in heaven in the sorority with all them gorgeous girls surrounding him  funny how he bred to the Alpha of the girls... She is no moping under his nest like "Aww man I was just getting into it" lol


----------



## Syriiven

xD Wow~~~ poor gal. Got her blood rushing xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

XD


----------



## logisticsguy

You girls are killing me lol. Happy your not mad too! 

Boys will be boys. Must be a weather change coming because every single jarred male overnight built a bubblenest. Finnigan built a huge one in the spawn tub so he is ready this time I hope . Mary is playing hard to get all of a sudden so I put another female in a jar near them. Jealousy wow. That got her v stripes going. Betta are like people in sooo many ways. Complex and way more social than I thought.


----------



## Syriiven

Mmmhm - sadly Tatsu went back to float on his own, so...Iunno. Maybe I need to play with him more and see how he's doing after tomorrow. Styxx is definitely happier with him nearby, lol. 

But omgosh! BB123! Sena's little boys I have have HUGE beards! Absolute confidence, they see another betta and just drop down and it's ON!

Sorry, not trying to brag about another breeder's fish, but all of yours in my tanks are rather sweethearts. I'm wondering if they'll learn to war-dance like Seiya and Kalec do,they're pros (would love to get a decent vid of them, maybe this weekend). 

Anyways~~ LG, orange females - I may has one? On my reservation list I mean =) That would leave me with one girl left to choose.


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> I live in Ontario canada. Would you actually ship here? P.s. Yes please put them aside until I decide what one I want. Thanks!


Yes I can ship express to Ontario for 35 up to 4 betta insured. More pics of fish are coming so good to wait to make up your mind.


----------



## Syriiven

'Nother question - wht's the exact name of yur NLS Grow Formula? Gonna order some off of Amazon.


----------



## logisticsguy

Here you go, I paid 28 in Calgary. A little goes a long long way.

http://www.amazon.com/New-Life-Spectrum-Grow-140g/dp/B0002E7K1G


----------



## logisticsguy

Skip









Female Cello 1









Munchkin You would not believe how small this one is. For a point of reference the green thing he/she is next to is a sponge filter tube. This lil one hangs in the weeds and eats of the sponge filter. Never comes to the top to eat like the others. Could be 20-25 times smaller than the big fry. Free to a good home. So tiny will be hard to catch.
















ttp://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o507/logisticsguy/20130220_000216_zpse3ecf817.jpg[/IMG]

I want to show you my first Betta Fred the VT. He has cycled every one of my tanks. I love this guy and too bad no IBC for VTs. He is in the new tank by himself and thinks he just hit fish heaven after being in small space for a month now. He lost his tank to the fry poor guy. 

























Lemon Lime today









Sunny


----------



## MattsBettas

If I get any more females from you (very, very high chance) I will take that tiny little cutie. Could I still feed her microworms? It would be so cool to raise a little one like that.


----------



## MattsBettas

Fred has such a good spread or a vt. I wonder if you could breed him to your ginormous female and even just cull most of the unmatched eggs so you get a small spawn that doesn't really interfere with other breeding plans.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh Matt you should take the little guy! I took a runt from Sena her name is Teeney and it was very fun having a baby around lol. He used to fit in the mouth of his siblings but is not the same size  I would take him if I was you Matt!


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> If I get any more females from you (very, very high chance) I will take that tiny little cutie. Could I still feed her microworms? It would be so cool to raise a little one like that.


The super mini betta is yours if you want Matt. Yes could feed microworms because this one is same size as my big fry was at 10-14 days old. How survived is astonishing to me. How it wasnt lunch for a big one or get sucked up up in a wc just wow. Not for breeding unless you mate with bb123s and start a new line of "dwarf betta"


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Teeney is a girl I believe so we would need a little boy  Dwarf bettas... That would be cool


----------



## MattsBettas

Dwarf bettas! Obviously (s)he is not for breeding (unless by some miracle (s)he grows up to be a more beautiful fish then spike/freckles.) , but still... And if she's a girl she could eventually go in my sorority when she grows. I really do wonder, could a line of dwarf bettas be created?


----------



## MattsBettas

Spike built a crazy bubble nest! And Freckles is looking like a penguin lol. Edit: I had more pics and I cannot delete this horrible upside down photo. Grr...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Dwarf bettas would be cool lol


----------



## logisticsguy

What do you guys think about Leroy?


















It looks like Sunny is a boy. Love his color dorsal is weak tho.


























Couple of 3 month old females I have under consideration for breeding. thoughts?


----------



## MattsBettas

I would go with number two. She has a better dorsal, spread, and scales then one.


----------



## Syriiven

Wow~ he looks so much bugger than when we got him!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Wow Leroy is amazing! Number two of the females is nicer


----------



## MattsBettas

What would happen if you bred Leroy to a butterfly female from this spawn?


----------



## Syriiven

Dontvthe females have that marbling gene? Well, wait, is butterfly a marble pattern ?


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Wow~ he looks so much bugger than when we got him!!


Yeah he was put on the same program as the fry ( he was about the same size) and it gave him a little boost. What a gem for a store betta imo, say thanks again to you know who. Imagine fry with sharp colored rays on that white tail. When I saw him it was like wow what are you doing here Mister?



MattsBettas said:


> What would happen if you bred Leroy to a butterfly female from this spawn?


It could turn out well I think it would have lots of variance with marble gene female. Leroy is making a strong push to join the breeding schedule.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, Maybe I'll hold off on that fourth female from you just so I might have a shot at an HM butterfly girl later on with Leroy's colors, be so pretty! And you might get some definite blue on white koi marbles =) Oh so sexy!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Lol Sy! Thought you might want to see a pic of my marble boy after I just finished a small photographing session


----------



## Syriiven

Oooh! He looks like a cross between Tatsu with Styxx's rays but no red! 

Such a pretty boy!

I'll have to get a video of Tatsu now that's gotten used to his 5g =D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks Sy!


----------



## royal

OMG that little betta is so cute! I totally want him/her!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sorry Royal but that is MY fish and you can not have him lol. He has turned out so much nicer than I expected


----------



## royal

What???? U already have him??? NOOOOOO!


----------



## Syriiven

And I have his cute brothers ;]


----------



## royal

GRR! Lol its okay


----------



## blu the betta

your selling them? if you are can you ship across the border?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Haha yes I picked out this boy by myself although I thought it was a girl lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Has someone bought lemon lime?


----------



## Syriiven

I have her reserved, tho she's changed again


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> GRR! Lol its okay


Its ok royal I have been holding a couple back just for you. 

You get next choice and I will have some pics up soon.


----------



## logisticsguy

I know my fry are chubby lol. I cut back on the food and boy are the getting nasty in there. I have to pull a few more males here tonight. All are still growing except one That would be yours Matt no idea what gender that one is you would need a microscope. Dwarf everything else why not dwarf betta lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yes! When I breed, I am going to err on the side of over feeding (with high quality food) and do tons of water changes. Can't wait for dwarf betta, I should
get used to her and then name her after one of the seven dwarfs based on personality! I wonder if she will ever catch up?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

It should Teeney is the same size as her siblings now


----------



## logisticsguy

Buster is a marble boy


----------



## logisticsguy

This is Big Blue. He is a darker blue the light washes him out in these pics.


----------



## logisticsguy

Tough Guy Chuck Norris


----------



## Syriiven

They all look fantastic LG!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Looking good! Can you post a pic of the mustard bar girl in the hex tank and do you have any panda marble girls? Also, I finally recultured the worms.


----------



## Crowntails

Wow beautiful! Big Blue is quite the looker.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Any marble females.


----------



## logisticsguy

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Any marble females.


Sure do. I will be doing an all girl post next.



Crowntails said:


> Wow beautiful! Big Blue is quite the looker.


Thanks Crowntails. He is a big guy like bb123s Sarge.



MattsBettas said:


> Looking good! Can you post a pic of the mustard bar girl in the hex tank and do you have any panda marble girls? Also, I finally recultured the worms.


I can do that. Have to fish her out because pics from that hex acrylic tank never work out.
These worms go like crazy once they get rolling. Going to do a major reculture myself today using Gerber baby food as media this time. Panda female hmm I will take a look not too many of those Panda ones, I will see whats in stock for that in the hex tank.



Syriiven said:


> They all look fantastic LG!!


Thanks Syriiven. LL changing back now. I will get some pics of her up too.


----------



## Syriiven

Awsm~~ cant wait too see her ^^ How much bigger is everyone now?


----------



## logisticsguy

Still seeing steady growth but at a slower rate. Ive cut the food back a little and today just fed for 1st time at 4.30. Fish were jumping out of the water when I walked by. Oh how they love to eat! Maybe I can get them to grow into thier big tummies. Also cut water changes to every 2nd day now. Every day changes were wearing me out. Couldnt find Matts dwarf I hope she wasnt lunch today, going back to look for the shrimp.


----------



## logisticsguy

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> It should Teeney is the same size as her siblings now


This one will never grow much I dont think. Teeny is huge compared to this fish. Maybe quarter of an inch or so long.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

When I recieved Teeney he was about three cm long!


----------



## logisticsguy

Using a conversion chart this one amounts to .63 Cm He or she is definitely less than 1 cm and only eats off the sponge filter. I started dropping microworms in the tank for the lil guy. Oh I did find "Micro" under the sponge filter. Poor lil girl/guy sooo reclusive.


----------



## Syriiven

O.O Wow....so small~


----------



## logisticsguy

Maybe I should fish micro out and jar for her safety! the other fry must look like Sharks to her pretty sure it is a girl. Feel sorry for her now. Im way to big a soft heart to seriously breed fish. Did not cull any from the spawn. All the others caught up a lot as time went on. Going to try and get her out now this will not be easy. :shock:


----------



## Syriiven

Prlly help with growth and be less stressed.


----------



## logisticsguy

For both me and the little fish  1st try fail. much quicker than I am. Going to try another way.


----------



## Syriiven

I trick them with food at the surface and scoop with a cup from behind, using the water flow to snare them.


----------



## logisticsguy

This one never comes for food. Never ever. Only found micro when I cleaned out an over growth of plants about a week ago. Might follow the sponge filter lol. Gonna try sucking up with the gravel vac hehe. Ive always avoided my fry never went after one like this before.


----------



## Syriiven

lol, goodluck =)


----------



## MattsBettas

I wouldn't do that. One person accedentially did and she bloated seriously but eventually recovered.


----------



## Syriiven

Tricking them with food or trying to suck them up with a vac?

If you meant me, it's just a pellet on the surface so I can get them before they get the pellet (dont want them choking if they panic) and they get the pellet after they're in the cup.


----------



## MattsBettas

No no sucking a vacuum is what I was talking about!


----------



## Syriiven

how does sucking them in with a vacuum make them bloat o.o


----------



## MattsBettas

The pressure or lack thereof causes fluid to accumulate. Here's the thread- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=127278


----------



## Syriiven

Oh wow o.o


----------



## logisticsguy

Well luckily we have Micro in custody unharmed. May be small but fast and feisty. Almost gave up. Its funny how the peace in my sorority tank evaporated after alpha Mary was removed and new girls were introduced. Lots of girls want to be top dog.


----------



## MattsBettas

Really? Make sure not to shock her during water changes because she is so tiny! I would drip the water in.


----------



## Syriiven

Looking forward to pics of the lil' gal once she's settled =) Grats on catchnig her unharmed! 

And I know just how fast they can be! The stud I have caged in the sorority jumped the fence after a wc and I spent a good half hour getting him in a cup and back in his pen! 

Your poor girls, though I think Sylvannas can understand. I dont think bigger girls like being harassed by so many little ones. My big girl will be happy back in her own tank soon.


----------



## logisticsguy

That is good info Matt. I never thought about decompression. I have her in a large 2.o l jar inside the warm tub with a pinch of epson salt just in case. . No sign of external damage or bloating. I will keep a close eye on her and add microworms in the morning. She is hanging out at the surface and ive never her seen her do that before any change in behavior concerns me.


----------



## Syriiven

Well being abducted is kind of shocking for anyone...but so long as she's breathing and staying upright, I'd say give her the night to de-stress. I bet she'll perk up tomorrow =)


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Looking forward to pics of the lil' gal once she's settled =) Grats on catchnig her unharmed!
> 
> And I know just how fast they can be! The stud I have caged in the sorority jumped the fence after a wc and I spent a good half hour getting him in a cup and back in his pen!
> 
> Your poor girls, though I think Sylvannas can understand. I dont think bigger girls like being harassed by so many little ones. My big girl will be happy back in her own tank soon.


Im hoping once alpha Mary is back in the sorority things settle down. She is like a cop in there. The biggest girl fish gets harassed the most now. I may pull her and condition with VT Fred. Maybe run a super tiny spawn along with another spawn. If if it doesn't happen she could use losing about 500 egg or so and Fred has a much deserved good time.


----------



## Syriiven

Hee =) So when you say the biggest, do you mean your mobile blimp swimming in there? Was she a spade?

And just for the viewing pleasure of you and others who've enjoyed your pawn so far - I give you; Tsukino Tatsu: Koi in a Pond

http://youtu.be/DhWi3Nl58QQ


----------



## MattsBettas

Mobile blimp hahaha! The vt girl right? I think you could get some really nice vts from Fred and that fat one. And I bet the dwarf is fine, on the thread he said that she bloated immediately.


----------



## Syriiven

I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be mean but that girl was so big! I wouldnt have believed it if I hadnt seen her!


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be mean but that girl was so big! I wouldnt have believed it if I hadnt seen her!


Its Ok at first I thought there was something seriously wrong. She just kept getting bigger even tho I tried withholding food from her and treated for typical bloat. The blimp has been that size for 6 months now and Im not sure how to "reduce" her other than breed or get her a spot on "The Biggest Loser" She is pet store spade and otherwise very healthy, I suspect some of my females get eggy big because they are visually in contact with males all the time but not sure about that. The first thing everybody says is wow. It is a bit embarrassing really and any advise is appreciated. I have never put a pic up of her because Im sure some would think Im cruel or do not care. At this point I just hope she has many eggs and could be at risk for being egg bound.

PS. Syriiven, Tatsu looks terrific and very healthy boy.


----------



## Syriiven

If she's been the same ize for months I'd imagine it's fine. Some girls are just big, plain and simple. Do you ever see her absorb some of ehr eggs? And so long as she doesn't look 'kumpy' on top of so fat, I think there's nothing to worry about. I would so love a spade girl tho! I've noticed they're hard to find everywhere .><

And thanks =) Glad I took your advise and moved him back near his brothers.


----------



## logisticsguy

Micro looks good this morning and ate a NLS grow pellet. Yay!


----------



## Syriiven

Yay!! =D


----------



## royal

Can u post some pictures of your females? That is what I've decided I'm interested in buying! Finally convinced my parents that the fish will not die during shipping,and they are willing to use their PayPal to buy her! Yay!!!!


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> Can u post some pictures of your females? That is what I've decided I'm interested in buying! Finally convinced my parents that the fish will not die during shipping,and they are willing to use their PayPal to buy her! Yay!!!!


That is awesome. I ship with insurance as well so nobody would be out money and I will replace if something did happen in shipping. I will have a bunch of girl pics up tonight hopefully. Is there a color you like or a marble girl maybe?


----------



## royal

Well I have 2 red male bettas that I want to spawn so I think a blue girl or maybe a red girl would be great!


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## Syriiven

Wow~ love that photo


----------



## Mahsfish

Just picked up 2 females from LG. looking good. Planning on breeding them. But my 2 males are too big for em so guess Ill have to wait till the females get bigger


----------



## royal

I would really like a solid color girl. Maybe an hm girl. If you have any that is. Oh and a breeding question. How big should the spawn tank be?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oo that is a pretty picture!


----------



## MattsBettas

Spawn tank should be a half filled ten gallon. Lookin good! Happy that my dwarf is doing so well.


----------



## royal

K, thanks!


----------



## logisticsguy

A-25 Female T1


----------



## MattsBettas

Ooh she's nice!


----------



## royal

How much would she be? Plus the shipping? Do you by chance have any red females to show?


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> How much would she be? Plus the shipping? Do you by chance have any red females to show?


35.00 up to 3 fish on express 48 hr delivery. I have some reddish females. None as red as my Super Red alpha female but I will get a couple of the better ones up.


----------



## MattsBettas

Well, I won both my games today so I am for sure going to Calgary for provincials March 8,9, and 10. Spike and freckles are doing really well and eating like pigs. I still have to crush spikes food though.


----------



## royal

Okay,I think I'll buy a spawning pair from you. Please post pics of any males u think I'd like


----------



## logisticsguy

Lemon Lime Boy? Girl?


----------



## Syriiven

I think a girl. Looks eggy, ventrals are pretty short, anal isnt as long as the boys.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol~ Styxx is pulling a Finnigan and turning light instead of dark now.


----------



## MattsBettas

Girl. Short ventrals and anal. Could be wrong!


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Lol~ Styxx is pulling a Finnigan and turning light instead of dark now.


Chuck Norris is losing color now, Finnigans red gene is turned on but nothing else and Smokeys blue gene is on. You just never know when why or what is going to happen. Its so random.


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Girl. Short ventrals and anal. Could be wrong!


I think so too. Just checking cuz she has been a lil bit aggressive lately.

Maybe I will jar LL tonight and see if we get a bubblenest. Most true way to gender Ive found so far.


----------



## Syriiven

logisticsguy said:


> Chuck Norris is losing color now, Finnigans red gene is turned on but nothing else and Smokeys blue gene is on. You just never know when why or what is going to happen. Its so random.


Very very much so.


----------



## MattsBettas

Really? This is such a weird spawn, so many different colors, types, and sexing is so hard! Even when I was there couldn't tell.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, it's an adventure, that's sure.


----------



## royal

Any updates today?


----------



## royal

You know, I've been wondering, do you still have that purple male that I liked from before? Because I would love to spawn him with a hmpk girl (preferably blue!  this is my final decision!


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> You know, I've been wondering, do you still have that purple male that I liked from before? Because I would love to spawn him with a hmpk girl (preferably blue!  this is my final decision!


I will get that guy pulled and a photo for you. Also some pics of blueish girls.


----------



## royal

Thanks alot!!! very excited


----------



## royal

Any pics yet?????


----------



## royal

?????


----------



## MattsBettas

Don't nag royal. Your jamming up his thread. Lg, can you post a new pic of superman? HIs fins have grown so much and I want to see what spike will eventually look like. Also want a pic of that mustard has girl! And how is teeny doing and have you sexed lemon lime yet?


----------



## royal

Sorry


----------



## logisticsguy

A-20 Male Would you be interested in this guy as your male Royal?


----------



## Syriiven

That's a very pretty boy =D


----------



## MattsBettas

Ooh he's really nice!


----------



## logisticsguy

Banana just started to marble in the last couple days










Frazzel is a big girl. Had V stripes from being jarred near boys.


----------



## royal

Possibly. Do you still have A15?


----------



## MattsBettas

Banana's really nice! Male or female?


----------



## Mahsfish

Hey if possible. I'd really like to get Banana for the trade if you want to do it. Could you hold him for me?


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> Possibly. Do you still have A15?


Yes I do. We just Jarred that guy and will have pics up today.



MattsBettas said:


> Banana's really nice! Male or female?


Pretty sure Banana is a male...but you know 



Mahsfish said:


> Hey if possible. I'd really like to get Banana for the trade if you want to do it. Could you hold him for me?


Can do. Banana is reserved. You should post pics of your boys I think they are very nice looking fish.


----------



## royal

Yay! I'll take him


----------



## royal

Man, am i bored at school


----------



## royal

You said you can ship three in a package right? I might want A16 too! Uh oh! It's an addiction! Lol


----------



## logisticsguy

Here are a couple not so good pics of A-15 I think this is the guy we were talking about. We can post a few more of him in a bit.


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> You said you can ship three in a package right? I might want A16 too! Uh oh! It's an addiction! Lol


Yes I can ship 3 in the same box for same price of shipping. You got that right about an addiction. I get teased about it all the time and just waiting for the "intervention".


----------



## royal

Omg he's even nicer than he was before ! I totally do 100%want him! He is mine! I reserve him!


----------



## royal

Great! So it's still 35 dollars for all 3 plus shipping?


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> Great! So it's still 35 dollars for all 3 plus shipping?


The 35 was for the pair but I will throw in an extra fish for 10 bucks for you. A pretty good deal imo.


----------



## royal

I think so too. I'll talk too my parents. It's good to have a backup right? I mean like in case a15 doesn't breed well....


----------



## Syriiven

-facepalm- Re-homed what I thought wAs my last extra male.....but now I'm second guessing two more 'females' =\ this 12 fish sorority might be down to only 4, and only one koi girl. Makes me a little sad u.u


----------



## logisticsguy

I grew up on a farm and sexing chickens was easier than this spawn.


----------



## royal

I literally lol'd when i saw that post!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

XD lg you hilarious


----------



## MattsBettas

Hahaha really?


----------



## Mahsfish

I'm transferring the 2 boys into a divided 10. I could put the females in breeder boxes in the tank with the boys. Or just leave em in jars. Which is better


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I say leave them in jars because they could get stressed and scared from seeing boy al the time if he is really aggressive and constantly flaring and trying to attack your girl.


----------



## royal

True dat


----------



## royal

My parents say that i can only get the pair. Oh well


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> My parents say that i can only get the pair. Oh well


That is too bad but at least they are letting you get a pair so good for them. Plus you can always get a fish you like later on, or you will likely want to keep some from your own spawns.


----------



## logisticsguy

Here is a fact. Juvi fry tend to grow faster in jars but the trick is to keep the water warm and clean.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yup^ Speaking of that, how's my little dwarf fish doing?


----------



## royal

Good to know,thanks lg


----------



## Syriiven

So maybe I should get some jars for Sena's babies? Cuz I dont think Imma find any NLS anywhere. But then I have to keep them warm and maintained xD


----------



## royal

Thats what i'm worried about for when i'm spawning too! I think i'll just heat the room itself to 80* f


----------



## logisticsguy

Micro is swimming like crazy now and very happy in the jar!


























Chuck Norris Reverse marble going on with him.


----------



## Syriiven

Ooo, very daring colors on CN> 

So I think my hornwart is just needling, cuz the stems are still a healthy green >> 

And my grass thingie's stil alive. 

And now tatsu is following Styxx in losing facial color. >.<


----------



## royal

Micro is really cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oo he is cute!
I think me and Micro would get along great seeing as we both appear to like pickles XD


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh I hate pickles... Lol. Is she marbling?


----------



## royal

Same here! Lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Omg Matt you can not be my friend XD
I LOVE pickles 
I think those are just slight stress lines that are coming or going away. She might marble.. Interesting to watch


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Same with you Royal lol
I can't believe you guys don't like pickles XD


----------



## royal

NOOOOOO! I like being your friend! Lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Hahaha. She looks like a different color though.


----------



## Mahsfish

I'm not sure about transferring the boys now. Cause I forgot my divider was transparent? They will constantly see each other


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They will get used to each other, there will be flaring once on a while but if they can't get to each other they will be fine.


----------



## logisticsguy

I like pickles well enough but I only bought them cuz of the jar. It was like 6.00 for the jar and came with free pickles.  Pls dont let anyone ever throw out nice big glass jars over 1.5 l if your a betta keeper. 

Matt your fish is scary quick. Small but wow a life of getting away from bigger fish and this micro is a blur. it was a comedy show catching it, glad Tracey was the only one to see the big slow old betta dude vs micro. I was out smarted and out quicked at every turn. Micro is eating microworms appropriate and nls grow. i swear it grew overnight! very cute and in this instance glad i did not cull. There is nothing wrong with culling btw its part of the breeding game, I may get an Oscar again, years ago i bred some really big ones. 

Ive got 3 tanks to wc change tonight and pics to do but feeling pretty lazy my friends.


----------



## MattsBettas

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! (S)he sounds like quite the fish! When I breed fish will not be culled because of their size, only deformaties.


----------



## logisticsguy

Mahsfish said:


> I'm not sure about transferring the boys now. Cause I forgot my divider was transparent? They will constantly see each other


Dont worry about it B. A few days of flaring and then they forget the other one is even there. Flaring is good for bettas its how they communicate and there are many versions of it that mean different things. The important thing is the divider is secure and water low enough that the fish cant jump over jmho.


----------



## Mahsfish

Yup. Ill have to do it later if I have time. Got lists of home work.


----------



## Mahsfish

How can I make some DIY dividers. I think it is you can buy that stuff for seeing and then some folder holders or something and cut it to fit correct?


----------



## Mahsfish

Is there a way to upload pics to the tread on a mobile?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Depends what kind of mobile


----------



## Mahsfish

Ipod


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Then yes just click post reply then select manage attachments you can then select photos.


----------



## Syriiven

I wondered how people did that.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Mystery solved lol


----------



## Mahsfish

Male feather/rosetail ohm red dragon


----------



## Mahsfish

Same guy


----------



## Mahsfish

And then my other hm. More of a superdelta. Super red but has fin damage due to fin rot when I got him.


----------



## MattsBettas

Why are you posting these here?


----------



## Mahsfish

I will hopefully be trading these with lg for some of his bettas from this spawn I already bought 2 females off him. Well hopefully both females.


----------



## Syriiven

Isn't that the question; females? rofls


----------



## Mahsfish

One that I looked at after. Looks to have a beard. Hard to tell as it is cellophane, it's anal extents past it's tail right now(longer than the other females) and same with its dorsal. Also, it is the only one of the two to flare so far. 

But today the one I though was for sure female stemmed to have some bubbles lining one edge of the jar. Very small thought. She looks to have an opivistor though so I'm thinking still female for her. I'll start a thread sometime with pics of them.


----------



## logisticsguy

Mahsfish said:


> One that I looked at after. Looks to have a beard. Hard to tell as it is cellophane, it's anal extents past it's tail right now(longer than the other females) and same with its dorsal. Also, it is the only one of the two to flare so far.
> 
> But today the one I though was for sure female stemmed to have some bubbles lining one edge of the jar. Very small thought. She looks to have an opivistor though so I'm thinking still female for her. I'll start a thread sometime with pics of them.


Lol. I go through this every day It drives me nuts. Plus the fry tanks have relative peace. Its not just this spawn, Ive seen the genetics from the last few generations of this line and the females can have long anals for girls and much larger than average dorsal and caudel fins so that makes it hard too, Most of the bad boys removed so there are a lot of pretty peaceful dudes still in the fry tanks. Oh and your fish look good B. I just cleared up more space for tanks too so looking good. I like it when I see a nice bubblenest in a jar so i know for sure. I have a hard time seeing well enough to judge a real or not ovipositer as well. Its a curse I tell ya!


----------



## royal

Lol


----------



## Syriiven

My gosh, you mean Artemis may still be a girl?


----------



## Mahsfish

Well I'm thinking of taking all my guppies and putting them in the tank with my small con pair in a 50. Then it clears up my 5 plus I have the 10 so I can divide all four bettas and get them out of their jars.


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> My gosh, you mean Artemis may still be a girl?


Yes. However from what I saw pretty sure Artemis is a boy but what do I know.


----------



## logisticsguy

Mahsfish said:


> Well I'm thinking of taking all my guppies and putting them in the tank with my small con pair in a 50. Then it clears up my 5 plus I have the 10 so I can divide all four bettas and get them out of their jars.


That is a good idea. Gives you lots more room.


----------



## Syriiven

logisticsguy said:


> Yes. However from what I saw pretty sure Artemis is a boy but what do I know.


It's occurred to me I could put him in the 'stable' mesh thing I made for that other little rogue guy. If Artemis makes a nest (like the other little guy did) then the mystery is solved =)


----------



## royal

Good idea!


----------



## Syriiven

Ended up taking advantage of the water changes tonight to divide Tatsu's tank and add Artemis to it. If one of them blows bubbles or I see them flirting, I'll know. But I think it's a safe bet they're boys. 

Here's an update of Styxx - used to be all darkw ith blue, now he's pale with blue









And ACheron, cuz he's a hottie!








And Acheron dancing for me in the sunlight <3

















And of course, gender-bending Artemis


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Are you able to use a torch (or flashlight as I keep getting pinged for that by the Americans) to see if you can't spot ovaries on Artemis? He/She looks to have a lighter coloured body so you should be able to make them out.


----------



## Syriiven

I could try it though I'm not sure what exactly I should be looking for.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here's a quote about the ovaries:



> If the betta is pale, look for the presence of ovaries. The ovaries are a roughly triangular mass behind the dark mass of the intestines.


----------



## Syriiven

So try and hoold the flashlight behind him/her?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah. Depending how light the body of the fish is you can sometimes see them without a torch/flashlight. 

My cambodian females have always had visible ovaries.


----------



## Syriiven

I'll try it in a bit. 
Thx for the idea =)


----------



## Mahsfish

Any updates LG? New marbling coming in?


----------



## logisticsguy

Mahsfish said:


> Any updates LG? New marbling coming in?


Well Ive been so busy finishing a huge project haven't had much time to update but I will have big updates and a major announcement very soon.


----------



## Mahsfish

Alright can't wait.


----------



## royal

Very exccited!


----------



## MattsBettas

Ooh wait! I bet the major announcement is that finnigan has spawned!


----------



## royal

Don't spoil it! But then again,maybe you're wrong so...


----------



## MattsBettas

So CJ, what is the announcement? Dying of excitement...


----------



## logisticsguy

Ok. I had a few bugs and glitches to iron out. The site is going to grow from here adding many more fish, plants, food ect. in the coming weeks. The online store will soon have many more features added for easy pay and faster shipping but this is still a baby. The betta care will expand greatly with the help of a friend! The Betta Art is a section Im exited about because a friend with talent  will be helping me out. I have no skill with writing as you can tell, or art so this will help tremendously. Collectible betta posters (I collect betta posters yeah Im weird) and prints more. I will try and keep prices reasonable. This will not be just my fish it will include other breeders top fish and the best genetics we can import from Thailand. There are great breeders in the US but its actually easier for me just to import good Thai lines and buy good local as well. Be kind its new and is a work in progress. There will be fb and chat soon on the site as well. 

Aaand I have spawned Comet HM Female with Leroy HM Male saw lots of wigglers just now. Post a log in a few days if works out. Do not want to early spawn log curse myself ever again. Sorry for the long winded post. CJ

http://www.bettashoppe.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## Syriiven

Grats on Leroy being a daddy!! Good luck with the little ones!!


----------



## Syriiven

Ohmygosh there's so much more on the actual site version than on the mobile!!

And that Fire moss looks so cool!!

Now I can get sponge filters and IAl locally ish xD 

Lol, but you REALLY should take down the fish your actually not selling, lol. Gonna break some hearts out there!

I think it looks absolutely wonderful =)


----------



## Mahsfish

Great site. What is the betta art section for? Selling prints and artwork?


----------



## Syriiven

Yup, that's what its for


----------



## Mahsfish

Hey LG are all the males on the site all the ones you have for sale. And I suppose the rest you have are on hold or sold already?


----------



## logisticsguy

Yeah Im so far behind. Im off to do some pics of more fish and need a couple water changes too. The fry are actually looking better all the time imo and the next set of pics should be good I hope. I struggle with the speed of these guys on camera so bad. 20 blurry pics to one good. Micro is growing I swear every day. Need to go pay close attention to Leroy too fingers crossed.

I have a major space issue coming. There are going to be some good males looking for homes that I really dont want to sell but cant keep them all.Sheldon was sold and Leroy too busy looking after fry now so those will come down and be replaced soon by tonights guys.


----------



## Mahsfish

So I know you have banana on hold for the trade. But for both my boys plus I can throw in the veil female if you want her, can I trade for one of the boys on the site??


----------



## MattsBettas

Awesome! Where are you getting all your fish from? Like how it says wild April 4 and stuff. Is that when you'll be selling them?


----------



## Syriiven

-very interested in wild- Might break my 'no-more boys' rule for that one......


----------



## logisticsguy

Mahsfish said:


> So I know you have banana on hold for the trade. But for both my boys plus I can throw in the veil female if you want her, can I trade for one of the boys on the site??


Yeah we can work something out B no problem, You should wait a week so many more will be online then to choose from. 



MattsBettas said:


> Awesome! Where are you getting all your fish from? Like how it says wild April 4 and stuff. Is that when you'll be selling them?


I have a friend in Thailand who grew up breeding betta. Has put me in touch with others in her area as well. I am visiting later this year and plan on going to several betta farms in the area. It will be a learning experience for me and I will video much of it. In the meantime I have access to good fish and thats when my next transhipment is scheduled to arrive. 



Syriiven said:


> -very interested in wild- Might break my 'no-more boys' rule for that one......


I just love some of the wild types. Looking at wilds of some members here has me hooked and my friend in Calgary breeds Mahachai just gorgeous.


----------



## logisticsguy

oh had better explain this. The collage in the middle is meant to show fish off that have been through. Many of you have some Yay that you have purchased and would you give me permission to show them (your pics) in the whats called "lightbox"? Some are very nice. this request is for Syriiven, bb123, Mattsbetta ..well all of you really. The lightbox will grow as time goes on and I want it to be a show case for beautiful betta fish. Thanks.

I got so little done today that I wanted to...sighs goes to bed.


----------



## Syriiven

Its okay LG, its hard to get businesses running with a job and dozens of fish demanding you change their water and feed them. You did a great job =D

And of course you can show my fish off! XD


----------



## MattsBettas

So jealous! I wish I could go to Thai betta farms! I will try to post some decent pics later.


----------



## Mahsfish

Hey can you put chuck Norris in reserve for the trade too? An I think I'll finally have time to get the boys in the 10 tonight.


----------



## Syriiven

Are you looking at a few wild types or just the one?


----------



## MattsBettas

Mash fish, he is keeping chuck Boris for himself. There are a lot of great choices though!


----------



## logisticsguy

I understand where the confusion comes from, I had fish listed that were not for sale my bad. Ive made changes to the page and all are for sale now that are listed unless already sold or reserved which it should say now. Like I said there are male fish listed that I intended to keep but with more fish coming there are some good boys in play for you all including Chuck Norris who in my grade is an A. 

B I would like to get full price for Chuck because he is an A so hard to trade straight up for him but there are so many more males coming up that I would work a trade for you will be surprised. I have a problem and its good but space will be an issue so breeder quality males will be available. Sorry I had unavailable s listed before. oops in my hast to publish I misled. All on site now are truly available unless reserved or sold.


----------



## Mahsfish

Ok how bout a-20 male


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

CJ who is taking Zlemon Lime?


----------



## MattsBettas

Might be me for my sorority. One more of his girls is probably going to be bought.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

If Lemon Lime is a female I want to steal her for about a week so I can breed her  
I would give you like a quarter of the money from the fry or something in exchange or we could make a different deal lol. I really like her though and I think her paired to my marble boy would make some gorgeous babies 
Pm me with your opinions  Matt, CJ and Sena I am so looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yes! Looking forward too. You will still end up with lots of variance in the spawn. You could make a lot of money off the fry, a quarter of the money is a lot, just warning you. Sorry CJ!


----------



## logisticsguy

Its all good. Lemon Lime has been reserved by Syriiven. But I have a bunch of marbles females coming up and a couple that look a lot like her. Just wanted to give them a lil more time to grow. Fish are smart I tell ya. I moved Fred the tank cycling VT out of the 30g tank he was in by himself. Dude saw me coming with the net and hid. He would not come out. When I did fish him out he was POed. Moved fry from 2 10g tanks into it and freed up some space for breeding males.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Please post pics of the marble ladies! I might get you to bring me up tomorrow lol.


----------



## royal

I love your Site! Will buy some ial and moss ball from you for sure!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Can you bring me just a bit of moss? I don't care what kind I just really want some


----------



## royal

Me?!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

No lg


----------



## royal

Okay,thought so


----------



## logisticsguy

Ok I will be off line for a bit here but want to pass on a lil info.

You all know how much betta love bloodworms and I personally feed them to my fry quite a bit. Bloodworms are not all created equal. Some brands are produced in China and are gathered from ditches swamps ect. then flash frozen after arriving at facility. These usually are the cheaper worms at the store and go by San Francisco Bay ect. There is a much higher danger of a parasite getting your fish from these brands than a brand like Hikari which uses a cleaner collection method and a 3 stage process to eliminate parasites. Also Hikari adds a ton of vitamins to make the worms a decently healthy diet addition. Just look at the ingredients. Its not all about the first couple things on the list of ingredients the last few can matter a lot as well as the production process. The better worms always cost a bit more but are well worth it in the long run. Just passing along an opinion.


----------



## Syriiven

Makes sense, tho its not much help if your lfs only stocks one brand. Go rural Canada....lol


----------



## royal

Lol, that's good to know. Thanks lg


----------



## royal

So are you back now?


----------



## logisticsguy

Hi Royal. Yes back now. I will get those pics off to you this morning.


----------



## royal

Yay!


----------



## logisticsguy

A-26 royal blue female. Sold to royal.


----------



## aemaki09

You are making me so jealous that I dont live in Canado Logistics!!
Stop it! 

How many of these guys do you have left? seems like they are selling out pretty fast!


----------



## royal

Lol! Sorry!


----------



## MattsBettas

She looks exactly like mine!


----------



## royal

Cool!


----------



## logisticsguy

aemaki09 said:


> You are making me so jealous that I dont live in Canado Logistics!!
> Stop it!
> 
> How many of these guys do you have left? seems like they are selling out pretty fast!


Thanks aemaki09. You and I will find a way to share genetics because I love your fish too! I had a spawn of 67 and had 2 die before week 3. I accidentally killed one doing a water change. There are about 35 or so left but 5 of them are kinda small. We are going to start a couple spawns in the next week or so now that I should have a little more time...hopefully.


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> She looks exactly like mine!


Its weird but despite the large variations almost every fry has a twin or nearly identical twin. Ive gotten confused a few times because of it.


----------



## royal

Lol


----------



## Syriiven

Hi~ just wanted to say I am so in love with the babies I got for you, even though most turned out to be guys xD They're just so cute!!

I can't wait to get the time to paint up ACheron, he has such a splendid fade from his father's red to a golden orange neart his belly and then that powder blue/green color going along his side and on his face is so striking!









And wanna see how much Styxx has changed? It's almost as dramatic as Finnigan's. Though I'm kinda hoping Styxx stays this way, a white HM with blue koi spots, squee~ dont find that in a store foten!

Before when he was a she xD








And today =D









And Tatsu has a sort of Xmas scheme going on now, be interesting what he finally decides to do!


----------



## DragonFyre14

I just love your fish Syriiven!!! Styxx was gorgeous before, but is absolutely STUNNING now. I agree, I kind of hope he stays that way


----------



## Syriiven

Time will tell with this spawn of LG's xD They like changing a lot =)


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> I love your Site! Will buy some ial and moss ball from you for sure!


Thanks royal. The site is functional but needs some more work. 

Right now we are doing betta testing on the software.


----------



## Syriiven

+1 rofls~


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Time will tell with this spawn of LG's xD They like changing a lot =)


Yeah it changes so much I really need to re photo all the fry. Some are changing colors, losing color, a few have changed to a completely different look. Its kind of exciting but it makes it hard. If I dont pay enough attention its "where did you come from?" You just dont know when the color genes will turn on or off. Styxx is a perfect example. Smoky has almost all color back now after losing it all. His reward is being conditioned for a spawn.


----------



## Syriiven

Ooo~ lol. Lucky Smokey ;0

Its definitely an adventure ^^ The only one that hasn't had any alterations is Saffron, she's been a solid cello the whole time.


----------



## royal

That is so cool that they're all changing! I wonder what will happen to mine.....


----------



## royal

logisticsguy said:


> Thanks royal. The site is functional but needs some more work.
> 
> Right now we are doing betta testing on the software.


Cool!:-D


----------



## Mahsfish

Hey Lg any changes in Banana. Im hoping I'll be able to pick him up this weekend.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

OMG Sy! He is soo gorgeous


----------



## logisticsguy

Mahsfish said:


> Hey Lg any changes in Banana. Im hoping I'll be able to pick him up this weekend.


Banana is a feisty lil fish, flares like crazy and builds bubble nests. He looks like he is gaining a blueish green color in his rays. Very much a marble boy. Glad you can come over B.


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks BB123 ^^


----------



## logisticsguy

I took a re photo of A-16 Royals new guy.


























Smokey continues to change.


----------



## Syriiven

Wow, Smokey's real dark!


----------



## royal

Wow! Love my male!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Smokey is awesome  
Did Finnigan get his colour back?


----------



## logisticsguy

Thanks bb123. Yeah Smokey changes fast. Finnigan is getting color back really slowly and looks a lot like Sy's Styxx right now. Im losing my marbles with marbles. It looks like there are a few different kinds of marble in this batch and they do different things.


----------



## Syriiven

Even more fun xD 

So I'm really curious, are there any orange/black koi pattern marbles in your bunch o.o


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes there are. I will get a few pics of these guys/girls up...before they change to something else


----------



## Syriiven

Rofls~ but they're all so cute! =D


----------



## logisticsguy

This is a pic of the father of the spawn today. Lazy and spoiled but he is my buddy.










This is aunt Emma who is half giant girl. Miss grumpy face.


----------



## MattsBettas

Superman has super long fins! And I love the half giant!


----------



## Syriiven

D'aww <3 Love em both! Hi Superman!! 

LG, are you going to breed Aunt Emma?


----------



## MattsBettas

He better. Lol.


----------



## logisticsguy

Emma is being conditioned to breed with Phantom Menace..but she is so hard to get vertical stripes and mating behavior its ridiculous. Fact is she is not really crazy about boys. Comet on the other hand likes all the boys. I will keep trying to condition her but been at this awhile now and I dont put females in when they are not ready.


----------



## Syriiven

Aaaah, I see. Well you certainly can't force it xD


----------



## logisticsguy

You know Ive learned patience with this and here is why. I may have been impatient with the Mom of this spawn Binky. Breeding is a major stress on fish. Injury is a major stress on fish. She took some shots and had scale damage. Then I took her out and put back into sorority tank instead of hospital. This left her open to infection and that is what took her life. Very careful now and lesson learned. She may not have been ready enough fast enough so health and safty must be the first priority not my desire for a spawn immediately. I will never rush again. That lil fish made me a much better betta keeper.


----------



## Syriiven

O.O Definitely a reason not to rush things. I'm sorry about Binky again D= 

But we're all learning as we go. her kids will be in great hands =) And future mum's will have the best owner to take care of them too.


----------



## logisticsguy

A-30 Orange Female


















A-31 Marble female The Stash yes a very nice mustache.


































A-32 Binky jr. Marble female looks just like Mom at same age


















A-33 Red Female


----------



## Syriiven

OMogosh, I love them all! But A-30-32 are my favs! That stash is so cute!!

Will you be keeping a BInky look-alike tho?


----------



## logisticsguy

Yeah there is another twin to this one that looks identical to Mom too. Im keeping the other so this lil clone is for sale. You may just have to reserve to reserve one or two for Saturday Syriiven


----------



## Syriiven

Hmmm~~~ I think I'm hooked on A-30 for sure and~~....really, just one or two? It's such a hard choice! lol! A-30 for sure tho! Have these guys marbled once or twice yet?


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Superman has super long fins! And I love the half giant!


His fins are ridiculous long but he swims like a madman despite this. He also has a tear because he does silly while showing off. Emma is a sweetie , I just wish she was easier to get ready to breed. She goes for another float in PMs tank tomorrow. That boy is ready to go.


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Hmmm~~~ I think I'm hooked on A-30 for sure and~~....really, just one or two? It's such a hard choice! lol! A-30 for sure tho! Have these guys marbled once or twice yet?


I have a few more marbles to show you tomorrow to make it even harder. All these are the slow marble type. They have all changed a little but very slowly compared to some others like Styxx, Smokey, Finnigan and bb123s crazy marble guy.


----------



## Syriiven

Yay, Craziness!!!!

Okies, I shall decide after pics tomorrow for sure =D But yes! A-30 pretty please! 

SQUEE~!! Srry u.u I'm over-tired for no reason other than I'm high on internet nonsense, lawlz~


----------



## MattsBettas

How's my little micro doing? What color is she?


----------



## logisticsguy

Your lil Micro is doing great now and growing a bit since getting a fair share of the food (nls grow) finally. Looks to be kinda Orange in color. I will get a pic up today if i can get more fish work done and the regular job leaves me alone.


----------



## logisticsguy

Smokey and Comet today.










Comet seems happy with Smokeys nest.


















Lunch time at Tank 2


----------



## Syriiven

D'aaw~ they're all still so cute~~~ 

I can't believe how dark Smokey is, just wow!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They are adorable!


----------



## royal

Agreed!


----------



## Mahsfish

Just a quick question... Is it safe to have a HOB filter in my ten for my MALE bettas? I don't have any other sponge filters but I got air pump and stones. I have a female with it but will the boys fins get sucked?


----------



## logisticsguy

I always have a little sponge pre filter on the intake of the HOBs just to prevent getting sucked in plus its a good filter all by itself. Fluval makes a good one and they are about 7 bucks or so at Big Als. They likely wont get sucked in but there is a small possibility it could happen.


----------



## Mahsfish

Ok. Just divided the ten for the boys. Divided in to three with my old female in the middle. Got a spot open in the tank for banana. While sadly the females and in jars.


----------



## logisticsguy

My opinion on jars is that if you use turkey baster to remove poops, keep as warm as possible and change water every 2-3 days using 2 drops of prime per gallon, betta can stay healthy and grow well. I would only suggest them as a temporary solution of course. Are you stopping by this weekend B?


----------



## Mahsfish

I'll check to see if I'm able to. I won't be able to tomorrow though for sure. I've got a 5 full of guppies and a 20 full of kribs. So once I sell the fry and clear a tank ill be able to get some of them into there.


----------



## royal

Did you post that spawn log yet logisticsguy?


----------



## Syriiven

Got any new pics of girls, LG? Sorry to bug, but I wont be home tomorrow morning.


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Got any new pics of girls, LG? Sorry to bug, but I wont be home tomorrow morning.


Thats Ok  I just finished all my fish work taking a break and doing photos soon. Have them up asap.



royal said:


> Did you post that spawn log yet logisticsguy?


There is a curse of the early spawn log so Im really careful to make sure fry are off to a good start before a spawn log. Right now they are still figuring things out. Smokey is a rookie and it shows lol. He will get it soon I hope, it may take a few days.


----------



## Syriiven

Yay~ -is excited- Thanks for all your hard work LG =)


----------



## logisticsguy

Sent you some pics Syriiven. Also lined up our courier for tomorrow.


----------



## Mahsfish

One of the boys find split from flaring a lot. Is this alright? Or should I had some plants too blockem. I know u said banana flare quiet a bit.


----------



## Syriiven

Its normal - just keep the water clean so it heals.


----------



## royal

Good luck with the latest spawn log lg!


----------



## royal

Sorry I mean spawn.


----------



## logisticsguy

When I looked in the Smokey spawn tank tank today I was Wow. They havnt spawned yet but overnight Smokey turned blue. I will get some pics. Crazy.


----------



## royal

What??? That is so cool!


----------



## Syriiven

O.O Oh wow


----------



## logisticsguy

Smokey today.









Chuck Norris and Mary


----------



## Syriiven

Wow~ that is a big change. 

Your boys are just so gorgeous~ <3


----------



## MattsBettas

Chuck Norris is amazing! I wonder if spike will do that?


----------



## royal

They're beautiful! All of them!


----------



## Mahsfish

Wow nice. Hopefully banana can turn out like one of them. Sorry I couldn't come by this weekend. Good luck with the spawns


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Wow so pretty!!
CJ I have some bad news... 
Ocean and Teeney are both boys. They must remain in the sorority tank though because I have no space! I can't cup them as my extra betta cups have gone missing and so I have no way to house this many boys! I need to sell Ocean, Teeney, and Sarge. Two of the three must go. I just don't have the room.
However I need money from them to afford another heater for in the spawn tank:lol: 
Sorry if you did not want me to post this here but Sarge is for sale as I figure I can get the most money off him. I need the money so bad. If anyone is interested please pm me.


----------



## logisticsguy

Thats OK BB123. I still really like Sarge. Can I refund you the money and buy him back? Maybe Matt has some room at his betta motel? Or I could trade you back your choice of females since I made the mistake myself and I have lots of girls to choose from right now.


----------



## Syriiven

Curse my no-more males rule! And no more room u.u Sarge is so handsome!


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes he is handsome and a big boy too who may be big enough full grown to qualify as giant imo. Sorry I gave you males bb123. Its way easy to sex them now finally. Boy I gave you girls some problems with the wrong gender.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, it's alright =) I got some amazing fish out of it either way!


----------



## MattsBettas

My betta motel lol lol! I may be able to take one...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay I will try to get better pics tomorrow. Ocean has a lot of colour now 
While I was away two of the ct fry died I feel so bad! They were doing so good but while I was gone they were do or a water change that they didn't get I think the ammonia spike killed them :twisted:
Our water is orrible it just goes tank and smells rotten after three to five days. Keeps me on top of my water changes though...
Matt can have first pick if that is okay with you CJ it is just that you have so many beautiful fish already and I want to help Matt out a little or have him help me out by taking one of these fish if you really want Sarge I will try make a deal between you two.


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh Im totally ok with with Matt getting Sarge.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I don't even know if he wants Sarge he just said he might take one... Oh we'll we will need to wait and see. I can't part with Teeney I just love the little guy so much! He has grown a lot since I got him!
Hey now since Teeney is a male you could breed him to Micro to start on those dwarf bettas lol. I think Teeney is going to be normal sized in the end though.
Anyways good night everyone:lol:


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my gosh. I should breed them, hopefully micro will be a girl. With my luck she will be a male of course though. That would be a very interesting "I wonder what I'll get" spawn. I don't even know if I can take one and CJ can probably have him of course.


----------



## Mahsfish

Hey CJ would it be possible to get some updated pics of banana aswell?


----------



## logisticsguy

For sure B. I will get him in the next round.


----------



## logisticsguy

Elvis A-50 The Entertainer. Wiggles and dances all day a real show off.


















A-40



























Chuck Norris


----------



## MattsBettas

Chuck noris was just beginning to marble when I was there. Spike has a small rip on his anal fin like cn. A 40 is really nice as well, it looks like he will look like superman.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Ooooo I love A 40
And Chuck Norris is soo pretty!


----------



## royal

I think they are all really nice looking! Bb123 sarge is gorgeous!


----------



## Syriiven

Tatsu has the same tear as CN too xD


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Tatsu has the same tear as CN too xD


Wow that is 3 of them with a similar tear. I wonder what is causing this? Hmm.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay Matt I need to know if you are allowed to take one of the fish because they need to get out of the sorority tank soon.
CJ how much did the fish cost again :lol:
That will be their price. I might take a new female from you because my sorority has made its way down to 4 inhabitants lol. Only Bertha, Opal, Lavender, and Janey remain I know they are all females because of the very clear egg spots and the huge bellies lol. If I do get another fish from you I would be looking at a female with red and white or all red to breed to Jake.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Also I will do a photo shoot later today of Ocean, Teeney, and Sarge. But right now I am at home feeling like crap:evil: 
Btw did you spawn that gorgeous blue butterfly you own? I believe his name was Leroy  he was soooo pretty


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh I think he was a steal at 20 bucks lol. I would give you 2 females for Sarge also cuz I have lots. I will see what I have for red girls. Not much white in this spawn really. Leroy is chilling and his turn will come back to try again in about 3 weeks.. He made no attempt at a nest in the spawn tank but does it in his own container all the time. Oh these finiky fish! Looks like a really active day in the spawn tanks they are getting serious about things now. I tried to time it so all 3 spawns go at roughly the same time.


----------



## royal

Cool! So will there be spawn logs once and if the eggs hatch? P.s. I just sent you a private message lg.


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh Yeah. As soon as I have free swimmers and they are under my care I will post the logs. I never want to jinx myself again with an early spawn log.


----------



## royal

Yay!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay I just had to remove Teeney because he was breeding to Opal:twisted:
I took Ocean out at the same time and I think the girls like having no boys although now they need to re establish their pecking order and Alpha in the tank. Anyways Sarge and Ocean need homes as soon as possible. So Matt you make the call on what one you want. I am charging $20 for Sarge and $10 for Ocean. If you both I can make a deal but. Need the cash from Sarge for a new heater and I found out that my beautiful planted tank needs the proper 6500 K lighting badly because my plants are dieting at a fast rate. Three different ones are already dead so I need to buy more plants also. I can't ask my parents for anything as I am already in dept like $80 or something;-) not that I plan to pay them back unless they ask lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol. Where can I find pics of them?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I will post pics of them as soon as I am finished my water changes 
I need to catch up after being away for a little while
Btw I can probably take dt fry over spring break for you 
Here is a picture of Peanut from today She is NOT for sale lol.


----------



## logisticsguy

Peanuts looking very good and has some breeding stripes going on there.


----------



## royal

That she does


----------



## logisticsguy

OOOh looks like Giant Phantom Menace and half giant girl Purple Patty are busy making fish babys right now.


----------



## royal

Lols


----------



## Syriiven

Omgosh LG, when are you gonna find the time for 3 spawns? xD


----------



## logisticsguy

Im going to hire an assistant fish keeper. Just kidding but wish I could lol. You know it will be easier to do 3 at the same time than 3 in seperate stages at least that was my thinking. Its not going to be easy for sure!


----------



## Syriiven

I wish you much luck and healthy spawns, BettaDad


----------



## royal

Holy cow! That's where I would draw the line. No actually, it would probably be at 1 spawn. Lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Me, Me, ME! *raises hand as high as possible*
Hire me! I am very experienced and have a large knowledge about these fish and charge $5 an hour plus a free fish (or two) from every spawn. You also need to come pick me up every day, feed me, then bring me home. Lol think it is worth it?
Glad PM is spawning he is a very unique fish


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol remember our deal? So glad he is spawning.


----------



## royal

You guys are crazy! In a good way! Lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

royal said:


> You guys are crazy! In a good way! Lol


*gives best evil laugh possible:twisted:*
I am the crazy queen of betta fish! Don't tell me where you live as I will steal any gorgeous fish, tanks and all. Ha ha ha ha ha....
Okay I am finished soo CJ got any pics of a pretty red girl or me *gives best hopeful face possible*
My mom will let me as she would be a pair for Jake (who is her favourite and she was the one to pic him out)
Anyways I just took pics of the ct fry they are adorable I shall post them on the spawn log.
Sarge and Ocean are now in there tank after a 100% water change and will be photographed shortly.


----------



## royal

Cool! I dont live in espanola ontario....


----------



## logisticsguy

I would so hire you if you lived anywhere near me bb123!!! Under consideration is less hours at my regular job. Honestly I have way more passion for working with fish than running around traffic on icy Alberta roads in the winter every day. True.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Good to know because its not like I was planning on sneaking into your house in the middle of the night and taking your fish I mean only a crazy person would do that...


----------



## royal

Hahahahahalol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

logisticsguy said:


> I would so hire you if you lived anywhere near me bb123!!! Under consideration is less hours at my regular job. Honestly I have way more passion for working with fish than running around traffic on icy Alberta roads in the winter every day. True.


Oh come on you don't want to drive 4 hours every day to come get me?
Teeney is a mean little bugger he is flaring up a storm and chasing the fish in tanks beside him around it is kind of cute:lol:


----------



## MattsBettas

Teeny is from the aresxjaney spawn right? And CJ, the upside is that sometimes you can drop fish off up here!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay we'll I am done taking photos sorry they are not flaring and Ocean has slight stress stripes but here is a pic of them. 
Matt- I am unsure if I am selling Teeney yet but if you were looking to breed him I have no problem leaving him with you for a while  
I will get pics of Teeney later but for now here are the ones I just took of Sarge and Ocean


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Ocean


----------



## Syriiven

That would be nice if I was paid to take care of fish. Fishcare + arts, I'd be pretty okay with that xD


----------



## Mahsfish

Hey LG as I've notice there have been some sexing problems with this batch. What is the best way to sex the females. The cello I got of you looks to be male. It flares up with a beard when I put a mirror in front of it a does some body wagging but no nest. While the other looks more female (smaller fins thicker body. And when put a mirror in front it flares with its gill, and a small beard which doesn't really come out as far as the males. But as far as I am convinced its female, she has the start if a bubble nest around her jar. I know some females do this so I am very confused. 

Is it best to just give time?


----------



## Syriiven

Lol....yea, time is best. I've noticed males in this spawn have very long anal fins, so start there. I havent spotted oviposters on mine yet, but check on yours.


----------



## Mahsfish

I know males also have a spot were a females egg spot is, and when I look at the one with the nest it looks to have a white spot but it is small. And could be either a opovistor or just the males bump whatever it is called. I can post some pics here, or start a thread. But they are from CJ.


----------



## Syriiven

Some males can have fake oviposters, is true. I dont think CJ would mind pictures, especially sincecwe all have experience with this spawn


----------



## Mahsfish

All right. I have a couple right now. But they don't show the egg spot. I will try to get some if her flaring late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mahsfish

Here the one with the nest


----------



## Syriiven

That looks female to me


----------



## Mahsfish

And the cello I suppose is male. I will get better pics of both ASAP. Hopefully flaring with full spread.


----------



## Syriiven

Ummmm, cello's a bit harder to figure >.>


----------



## Mahsfish

One more of the cello


----------



## Mahsfish

In pretty sure the cello is a male. Like 80-90% positive. The other is a bit tricky as it appears to be female but has a decent start to a nest.


----------



## Syriiven

Anal looks a little long, but Binky (the mother of the spawn) had longer fins. For cello I'd give it a week or two, see if the anal starts growing longer than the caudal.


----------



## Syriiven

Females make nests sometimes, especially in cases of being near virgin males. Sometimes the males dont know exactly whatvto do, but females may start the process. She may also be eggy, another reason she might blow bubbles.


----------



## Mahsfish

The anal is already longer than the cadual it's just a bad pic to see. Like I said I will try my best for better pics.


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, then you're prlly right about the cello being male


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

First one is almost definitely a female the egg spot is clear even in the picture. Second one though...
Matt please let me know if you can take one and what one you want it is not right they need to stay in an unheated jar right now.


----------



## MattsBettas

Do you have a breeder trap? They could stay in that.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes I do but it is already in use as Janey doesn't look so good and won't eat as the other girls chase her off.


----------



## Mahsfish

Here you can see the anal extending past the cadual


----------



## Mahsfish

Appears to have slight vertical bars with the mirror.


----------



## logisticsguy

Hey B I think the first one is a girl and the Cello male is a boy. This batch grew fast but matured slowly sexually...at least for betta lol. I just cant believe you could have a problem sexing these guys it is so easy :roll:. Im pretty sure about the gender this time...maybe. I have all but 2 mellow guys removed from the 3 sorority tanks now and jarred. I threw one back in tonight cuz it was a girl haha. Sorry I didnt get the pics for you up tonight of Banana I was swamped. Should have them tomorrow.


----------



## logisticsguy

Royals female Ships March 18










Phantom Menace filled the cup to the top with eggs and bubbles, Ive never seen a nest so deep before.


















A-51 Venus female T-1










Lil Moo Stash










Pi female


















A-60 Allison Redford

























A-61 Cello female


----------



## MattsBettas

Ooh I like Allison Redford (I see what you did there! ) and that last cello. Any new pics of micro?


----------



## royal

What about my male? Lol, but if you do have any more pics of him, could you post them please!


----------



## Mahsfish

No problem LG. I chose the fish so it was my bad anyways. I check this morning and the one with the nest had a pretty noticeable egg spot. And for the pics, that's fine everyone gets busy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Can you get a side pic of Venus? I think I like her.


----------



## logisticsguy

For sure. I will get some boy pics tonight. Last night was girls night mostly. Pics of royals boy, Banana, Micro and I just have to show you Jerome too ( he is a looker imo).


----------



## Mahsfish

Cool can't wait to see em.


----------



## Syriiven

Venus is super cute!


----------



## logisticsguy

Speaking of cute how are those girls working out in your sorority?


----------



## Syriiven

They're doing good. Got some vids, pics are hard xD Just been too tired to upload and gush. Been brainstorming betta arts xP 

The pineapple + red fins = Amaterasu. Hers was the first little face that I saw peeking out of the box when I finally got through all the tape xD >> The box, sadly, didnt survive this encounter.

The very light yellow-orange with navy markings ( and near identical to Artemis) is Tigress ( the markings are more stripey than the others) and has claimed the dragon as hers. Poor Saffron's bumming it out down by the glow in the dark anenome, downstairs from her. 

Lemon-Lime I'm considering calling Goldmoon. Very sweet, a bit shy like Saffron started out. But no green anymore, definitely leaning to yellow with subtle white on cello with vary scant koi markings. 

And I keep forgetting what I decided name-wise for the orange girl with red fins. I know I chose something simple..... Aki! Japanese for Autumn =) She's in the same boat as LL/ Goldmoon. 

I'm not sure who's alpha, I think they're still figuring it out. I know its one of the bigger girls. Sena's small ones just cant compete. I think Pearl is at the bottom of the chain, but she doesnt seem to mind at all. Sapphira and Rogue are striped up, but Rouge is right in there comprting with the big girls.

Hope to upload the vids tonight! Got water changes and the new raid on WoW ^^;


----------



## Mahsfish

About the cello boy I need help sexing with. Do you think he will stay cello his whole life or start marbling. I'm very interested in seeing what he turns outs like. He currently has no sign of marbling.


----------



## Syriiven

He could marble, they all have the gene. My cello girl has no markings and hasn't changed a bit int he month I've had her, so some might not change. Time is the best factor here =O You never know.


----------



## Syriiven

Here's teh link to the vid of the girls in the 29g! http://youtu.be/zUVw683e3sM And the only reason I've added them ASAP is because I trust LG to keep his fish healthy =) And everyone's doing really good. I've started feeding them at lunch, when I get home, and right before bed - two big meals and then one more peckish just to make sure the little girls have full bellies before lights out.


----------



## MattsBettas

In my sorority freckles is doing great! Definatly the most docile of the girls.


----------



## Mahsfish

When will you have the pics up CJ? Not in any rush or wanting to rush you. Just curious. And I will probably be able to pic him up this weekend. And would you like my old veil female for your sorority? In exchange for some IAL?


----------



## logisticsguy

Try to have pics up today but dragging with some bug and ultra busy at work, barely getting fish work done. looking forward to seeing you this weekend.


----------



## logisticsguy

Here is Jerome.


----------



## Syriiven

Wow~ he's tempting!


----------



## MattsBettas

I love my blacks...


----------



## MattsBettas

How's micro doing? Any guess to its gender? And do you have an extra glass chimney laying around by any chance?


----------



## logisticsguy

Micro is growing a little bit. I didnt really look much for gender on Micro. I will re photo the lil bugger today and you can help me gender the little squirt. Do you know when your back to Calgary Matt?


----------



## MattsBettas

I am back on the 30 th or 31st but it is airport and home then. We would have to meet, how close to he airport are you?


----------



## logisticsguy

Im about 30 minutes from the airport but Im up there for delivery every day. No problem to meet up.

Super Micro










Need a zoom lens for this little one. lol


----------



## Syriiven

Lookin female to me


----------



## Syriiven

Not that it's completely relevant right now, aside from the fact half my sorority are your girls......just introduced Sylvannas. And I am so lucky your girls are pretty lax. I think this means future additions won't be as hectic, so long as I get lucky with fish willing to be in a community.


----------



## logisticsguy

Im lucky to have relative peace and harmony in all 3 sororities right now. It might change a little when I change things tonight. I have 1 tank thats impossible to get good pics, its acrylic hex and just awful lighting. So it will now be the "Ugly girl tank" .Tracey says I cant call it that I will get in trouble so "Un Photogenic girls tank". You have seen a few of the likely candidates for the club/ tank. Any nasty girls get a time out in the cheapo floating plastic cup and they simmer down. I rule with a heavy hand.


----------



## Mahsfish

Hey any chance you would be able to get the pics up tonight? And when are you available for me to come pic him up?


----------



## Skyewillow

The "Friendzoners"? lol!


----------



## Syriiven

You tell those meanie fishies who's Boss!


----------



## MattsBettas

Hahaha! Un-photogenic girls! Micro is looking female which makes me happy!


----------



## logisticsguy

Rats! I had a bunch of cool pics but my photobucket crapped out on me. Argg. Some nice ones of Banana too @%&*


----------



## MattsBettas

I just loopoove technology sometimes!


----------



## Syriiven

Photobucket's been screwing up for several people lately =\ They go through these phases of making a mess then its fine for half a year again xP


----------



## royal

Good luck with photo bucket! Was in north bay the past 2 days, and finally got my 10gallon! Yay! Will post pic later.


----------



## Mahsfish

Ok thats fine. I'll see him soon enough. Are you at all availabe this weekend for me to pick him up?


----------



## logisticsguy

Hey B. Is Sunday good for you? I have no work Sunday and I will try to get pics problem sorted out.


----------



## Mahsfish

Sunday should work. About what time frame. And I will get back to you.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thought you guys would like to see how much Marble has changed. He is getting blacker every day.
So at first he looked like this


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Then he looked like this


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

And from just now here is a pic of him


----------



## Syriiven

Oh wow, a really gorgeous pattern =D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I liked him in the second pic most. His fins are getting much longer now.
I think. Am going to start a contest on here for colour changing bettas


----------



## Skyewillow

I think Finnegan would win! lol

Logisticsguy, any updated pics of him?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Speaking of Finnagin I haven't heard a thin about him for a long time now.


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh Finnigan is living large in his own heated filtered 5g tank right next to the main sorority tank. Shows off all day for the ladies. I learned a lot from Finnigan however, I tried breeding him young and his fins torn up and have theynever been the same. Early tears can take forever to heal and may end a show bettas career early if you know what I mean. They are getting better but wow slow. Indjo recommends jarring male fairly early because of this reason. So...I will be identifying my breeders and show /for sale early from now on. Finnigan is a breeder now haha. I will post some pics and you will see. He has stayed mostly without color but a hint of blue tail. My plan is to breed him cello type gene off with a different type of marble panda type sister and see what happens, and then to a sister with the same type cello next. The girls need to grow a bit more and condition first. For me Smokey has been the most interesting as he had color big time, went panda black and white then to a completely different color and pattern than continues to change every day it seems. Now if he could ever get that stubborn lil female under his nest to mate Id be happy. She wants commitment and a ring I think.

Edit. There are a few different types of marble and all of them in this batch including piebald.

Not a nice name piebald, could have used a better name for marketing


----------



## Syriiven

Wasn't his spawn sposed to be the one that succeeded?


----------



## MattsBettas

How was phantom menace's spawn? Did they succumb to the bacteria? And (sorry to nag) do you have/know where I could find a glass chimney? Is that what you use to seperate the male and female?


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Wasn't his spawn sposed to be the one that succeeded?


It looked good until a bacteria wiped eggs out. Its happened a couple times now with my spawns so Im sterilizing not just cleaning everything including tools from now on. Also adding small amounts of aq salt which for me is hard because I generally believe its not good for betta fish. For the short term use like spawning its ok from what I hear.


----------



## Syriiven

I usually gow ith AQ salt and 86F for bad stuff, but when Toothless got finrot I decided to just finally replace his tank altogether and do lots of clean water. For some reason using AQ salt on a 3.5 month old fish seemed an awful lot like 'burning his baby lungs' =S You know, like giving a kid cigarettes or something -facepalm- 

A bit of AQ salt wont hurt. Sorry your having trouble with spawns dying though D=


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes it was tested and a common bacteria that easily defeated with a small dose of salt according to my guru fish nerd friend. At least it wasnt even as bad as ich as it doesnt really bother betta fish much but eggs are a preferred food source and it can grow quickly. learning new things every day.


----------



## Syriiven

Ah~ I see. I'm not trying to be cold, just very interested. Fascinated even. Sooo much we learn allt he time with these adorable little guys!


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh yeah we all need to learn. You should see me pepper my fish nerd friend with questions when I see him. He has had an aquarium store for 20 years now and just blows my mind. I thought I knew quite a bit until started talking to people like him, realized I have a long way to go and much to learn. He should teach a class in aquarium 101 and admits to learning more every day himself.


----------



## Syriiven

But that's good! Life would be boring if we didn't continue to learn things, I think. KNowledge is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Skyewillow

Locisticsguy, Piebald or Skewbald? lol Oh! Or theres "Magpie"!!

just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> How was phantom menace's spawn? Did they succumb to the bacteria? And (sorry to nag) do you have/know where I could find a glass chimney? Is that what you use to seperate the male and female?


 
Ive added AQ salt but I think its too late for the eggs. No signs of fry. I will wait one more day before a complete tear down and clean rebuild. Also going to try the style Myates used, i like the way she did that spawn, going to experiment with it. Menace will be off for a week while I recondition a girl and we will try again then. I use glass jars or float clear plastic cups for the girls in the tank and just slowly tip it to release the girl when the time comes or leave the water high in the jar and maybe she jumps out when ready. Those glass chimneys have been hard for me to find, maybe get one online easier.


----------



## royal

I found a tall vase at dollarama for $2


----------



## logisticsguy

One important thing to remember is that hard water will cause the shells of the eggs to harden, and in very hard water the shells can become too hard and make hatching difficult or impossible. If the water is too soft, the eggs may instead collapse. The water in my area is generally ROCK hard in gh and kh. PH is also at the top end at 7.8 to 8.0. The fish adjust to these numbers well enough but hatching can be affected greatly. You can mess with the water here to lower with rain or bottle water, peat mix but you have to be careful as sudden changes can be fatal. For now Im making ial tea and pre adjusting some water in a tub making a more perfect water just for a spawn.


----------



## MattsBettas

Really? To my knowledge Edmonton has hard water too. I don't think it's as hard as in calgary though. Sena spawned without a problem. Ial is in the spawn tank regardless.


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh you can spawn in water this hard but it is just more difficult. Heck Ive spawned in it but this a factor in the breeding of many fish species in my area. The water chemistry varies alot depending on where you live for sure. Ive done the numbers and a much more perfect spawn water would be a 50-50 split between my tap water and pure water. This change will take the fish days to adjust to so it has to be part of my conditioning process. Ial works but it takes days for the tannins to really start coming out and breakdown of matter so it needs to be added early before fish or mixed in as a concentrate. I like the tea because I control the strength with little variation.


----------



## Mahsfish

Hey LG. what time would you be good with me swinging by at on Sunday?


----------



## logisticsguy

Anytime between 11 am and 2 pm works for me. I think I must have irritated photosbucket, wont let me upload, maybe 1000 blurry pics left undeleted set them off. :-?


----------



## Mahsfish

Ok I'll come by at 11


----------



## Syriiven

LG - I'm told your messages are full in your inbox, so I can't send my reply to your PM xD


----------



## logisticsguy

Banana


























Rocky


----------



## Syriiven

Oh wow, very red. Banana's cute! =D


----------



## VictorP

Banana looks awesome but what happened to rocky's scales?


----------



## MattsBettas

Those look great! Banana changed so much. VictorP- It's genetic. The majority of this spawn has bad scaling in at least one part of the body.


----------



## Syriiven

Isnt the scales a part of the x-factor found in rosetails? I thought I read somewhere that rosetails almost always have a-symmetrical scales. And arent fancy HMs the step right before the x-factoring?


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## Syriiven

Fishies!

Slight update on Styxx - some black/blue's coming back >> See if eh does the all black thing like the others. 

And~ have you deleted some messages in your inbox so I can spam your inbox again? xD


----------



## royal

Can you possibly post a pic of my pair? I know your photobucket isn't working, so it's totally fine if you can't. I just want to see if they've changed at all. Thanks!


----------



## logisticsguy

Syriiven said:


> Fishies!
> 
> Slight update on Styxx - some black/blue's coming back >> See if eh does the all black thing like the others.
> 
> And~ have you deleted some messages in your inbox so I can spam your inbox again? xD


Oh that would be interesting with styxx! Yes Ive cleaned up pm box I may have missed some so sorry if not got back to you. 

I will see what I can do royal having computer problems, photobucket more...I will try.


----------



## MattsBettas

Not to give you any more work, but can you post a pic of micro? Me and Shea have been talking about starting a line of dwarf bettas with her teeney and my micro lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

Never mind. Found them. What is she eating?


----------



## Mahsfish

I'm really curious to see the outcome of this "dwarf betta" project. I'm wondering if they are both just very slow maturing fish or if it is a deformity that causes them to stay that small. As there are the giant bettas.


----------



## Syriiven

Are we talking short bodied bettas or simply smaller proportions?


----------



## MattsBettas

Small proportions. The bettas we would breed are both the runts of their "litter". No one has really recorded or documented anything like this in splendens so we would make it up as we go hahaha. If it does work it will take us a while to get stable genes. It would be pretty neat. We could also make a fortune;-).


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Never mind. Found them. What is she eating?


NLS grow of course  Turning Micro into Macro lol. When I drop off to you she will be jarred for her saftey. She has grown a lil thankfully since jarred and gets to be the cernter of attention for all the jarred boys showing off. You would not believe how they take turns doing "the strut" in the jars. Its funny to watch the little shows that go on in there.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Well we would need to work a long time on selecting the smallest of the spawn, the bettas are just rants they may or may not catch up, it would not be a deformity just a smaller betta, not stunted. we would select the smallest and start from there.
It will take a long time but will I believe be doable. 
Anyways Teeney is not too tiny anymore.


----------



## MattsBettas

The first spawn will probably have to be in the summer so that they are both mature! I believe it is doable. It's simple selective breeding. Just guessing here, but I believe it will work something like this-

1)MicroxTeeny. Two runts breeding together, average amount of runts expected.
2)Next few generations- number of runts goes up.
3)Almost all runts (f5?)
4)Decreased adult size
5)Smallest selected until we get small, stable bettas

So yea, it will take a while. And somewhere along the way we will have to outcross to another unrelated runt.

Btw bb123 are you spawning over spring break?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes I will spawn over spring break, either Venus and Jake or Marble and Peanut.
We will need to see but it will most likely be Marble and Peanut, they are both showing signs of being ready.


----------



## Mahsfish

It would be pretty neat to have bettas like an inch in body length with the males having nice adult sized fins.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

That would not be good as they would not be able to properly swim with such long fins.


----------



## MattsBettas

+1. I will not breed extensively finned dwarf bettas. Sorry. Their fins will most likely be proportionate to those of a normal betta.


----------



## Mahsfish

Sorry I worded it wrong. That is what a meant to say. As fry at 1 inch do not have their max size fins. But with this if it ever happens they would look like a small scale model of normal bettas.


----------



## MattsBettas

They won't be fry though. Our adult fish will just be a small version of regular bettas. I thought you meant dwarf fish with the fins of a regular fish.


----------



## Mahsfish

Exactly


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm so confused:shock:.


----------



## Mahsfish

Sorry. What you said. My explanations are very poor.


----------



## MattsBettas

I think mine are too. Lol.


----------



## logisticsguy

A good article to read imo here for hard water info. breeding

http://www.feistyfins.com/water.htm


----------



## MattsBettas

Hmm... Good article, but I cant exactly add a water softener to my plumbing... lol. I have actually never tested my water (I must be an awful person!) but since it has not presented any problems for me so far, I wont worry about it until I buy a test kit. To be honest I would rather have slightly hard water then be messing around with chemicals. Not that I doubt its effects. But hey- look at the spawn you got without doing anything to your water!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

It okay Matt m water hasn't been tested but I am having issues with it so. Probably should get it tested. 
Big Al's does free testing for you if you bing in a water sample.
Sorry for spamming your thread with talk of mini bettas lol.


----------



## royal

So lg, how's the spawning in general going?


----------



## Mahsfish

Just picked up banana. He's gonna have to stay in the container for the next couple hours while I study. Once I'm done ill get him into the divided 10. I believe his right pectoral fun is damaged. It's bent forward at its base. Doesn't seem to be bugging him but one is normal and the other is forward. I will try to get a pic.


----------



## Syriiven

It may be a small injury and not much to worry about. One of mine from this spawn also has a bent pectoral fin, but he does very well. Doesnt bother Tatsu at all.


----------



## MattsBettas

Why don't you study after?


----------



## Mahsfish

You can kinda see how it is bent. Sorry for all my pics being sideways. Not sure why they are.


----------



## Mahsfish

Here's a side pic of him. And my parents said I gotta do some studying first. It'll only be about an hour.


----------



## logisticsguy

I never noticed that on Banana but it would not surprise me at all. Elvis has the same thing. Its probly not injury. I put fresh water in Bananas container with an ial chip and hornwart sprig so his water should be good for awhile. If you want B i could exchange him for another..got lots


----------



## Mahsfish

No that's fine. I like him. If it does affect him then I will let you know. But for now he's doing fine. I might have to pick up some more from you in the future. Once I start breeding maybe we could do some trading and exchange lines.


----------



## Mahsfish

Would banana and this girl also from LG be a good pair to breed. Banana puts on a show for her when I put their jars together.


----------



## Mahsfish

Banana seems to have trouble staying upright when he rests. Swimming around he is fine. But I've noticed when he rests at the top ha stays on his side as if he is floating like he's dead.


----------



## logisticsguy

Mahsfish said:


> Banana seems to have trouble staying upright when he rests. Swimming around he is fine. But I've noticed when he rests at the top ha stays on his side as if he is floating like he's dead.


Banana always does that. I think he fine but just a quirk. Archie does the same thing. I think its part of his show.


----------



## Mahsfish

Kinda like so. It has been more exaggerated before tho.


----------



## Mahsfish

Alright. I won't worry too much than. Very nice fish tho. Thanks LG


----------



## logisticsguy

No problem. I like Banana too. My opinion is that they female is a good match for him and they would have a wide variation in the off spring with a large amount of different marble types and colors.


----------



## Mahsfish

Ok I think I'll try them out with eachother. The female is pretty plump with eggs. How long do you think I should give to condition? Or until you think they are good to breed?


----------



## logisticsguy

I would take time conditioning them like a week to 10 days of showing to each other a few times a day for 15 minutes. Wait until you see nice v stripes on her then float her in his tank for an afternoon and see if she starts mating behaviors.


----------



## Mahsfish

When I put them near the female is already starting to show vertical lines. Right now all I feed them are pellets. I have frozen blood worms. Are these good for conditioning? What do you use/ recommend n


----------



## logisticsguy

Mahsfish said:


> When I put them near the female is already starting to show vertical lines. Right now all I feed them are pellets. I have frozen blood worms. Are these good for conditioning? What do you use/ recommend n


Oh that is good. She like him! I would still condition for at least 5 days. Frozen bloodworms are the bomb for conditioning imo. While conditioning gives you time for getting all the needed breeding supplies and time for a good reading up on breeding in general. The stickys here are great and also following what Myates did with her spawn is good info.


----------



## logisticsguy

Sunny has changed a lot lately but still has the dorsal combover.


----------



## Mahsfish

That's a shame that he has the combover dorsal. Is it stuck like this or is he just to lazy to flare it out. And how offer during conditioning do you recommend I feed the bloodworms? Everyday or every 2nd day. And should the meal just be blood worms or a couple pellets with that. Also, I've already read some of the stickies. Wanna be prepared and be successfull. Hopefully 3rd time is a charm.


----------



## MattsBettas

That sounds like a genetic swim bladder disorder. Honestly, I wouldn't breed him.


----------



## Mahsfish

I'm not sure if it is swim bladders although it does sound like it. He doesn't seem to be doing it anymore. And there is no bubble on his tail. He doesn't have trouble swimming either nor does he float to the top. I didn't know swim swim bladder could be genetic though. I though it was from poor water quality. Is genetic swim bladder different?


----------



## MattsBettas

CJ said that another from this spawn was doing it and that banana has always done it, so I can almost guarantee that it is genetic. Water quality usually does not cause sbd. What do you mean by "bubble on his tail"? Some fish are just born with sbd and they should not be bred...


----------



## Mahsfish

I was rendering to signs of sbd caused by poor water quality. I haven't seen him do it for the last hour. He also has no trouble at all swimming. And doesn't float to the top.


----------



## logisticsguy

Ive seen swb up close. This is not it. Some male betta just like to lay sideways at times especially when in new enviroment or container. No idea why. Swb is much more pronounced than this and swb cant just be turned off the way these guys do. Archie has done it ever since Ive had him almost a year. Banana and Archie are nor closely related for genetics to play a role.


----------



## MattsBettas

I had a female with sbd who swam fine but when she stopped she tilted to her side. If you want to breed him then go ahead, but I am warning you that there is a fair chance that you will end up with a lot of fry that have sbd and will be impossible to sell. With his sbd and weird pectoral fin, I would say that Banana is inappropriate for breeding.


----------



## logisticsguy

royal said:


> So lg, how's the spawning in general going?


 
Well I had a bacteria in one tank so Im tearing all breed tanks down disinfecting and adding small amount of AQ salt along with slightly changing my water chemistry to lower gh/kh/ph to make it easier to keep eggs in top shape for hatching. All are being reconditioned now for another try this week.


----------



## Mahsfish

Well the pectoral fin is an injury so it will not be genetic. But the sbd I cannot be so sure of. I will give him the week and if I notice anything odd during conditioning with the "sbd" I will rethink about breeding him


----------



## MattsBettas

How do you know it is an injury!


----------



## Mahsfish

I'm assuming this as another member said theirs was injured with this and I don't believe this is something that would be genetics. I am not trying to start a fight. I'm just storing my opinions and you do know more that me so I respect your knowledge. But I am only using my own knowledge.


----------



## logisticsguy

If it is genetic and there may be a couple in this spawn that have a slight angle difference like Banana and Elvis all my fry will have possibility to pass it on including Spike. It may well appear in all spawns from this group at roughly a 3% rate. No reason not to spawn these fish imo.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yes, all of the fish would carry the gene, but there would definatly be a higher percentage of the deformaty in the fry if you use a parent with it. 

Mahsfish- Im not trying to start a fight either. I just want to inform you of the risks in spawning him. Thank you for listening!


----------



## Mahsfish

I will definetly take your advice into consideration. If this behavior continues and is severe than most likely will not breed him. If not I will atempt at breeding him. And if mine or LGs spawn shows that this is a genetic trait then I will hauls breeding with banana. Thank you


----------



## logisticsguy

Archie. I wish I could put this dorsal on Sunny lol He is a classic rosetail.


----------



## Mahsfish

Talk about a rosetail. I though my red dragon was a pretty decent rosetail but Archie puts him to shame.


----------



## MattsBettas

Wow. Nice fish, just really extensive branching.


----------



## logisticsguy

MattsBettas said:


> Wow. Nice fish, just really extensive branching.


Yeah the branching got him kicked out of breeding but in the right light he is stunning the pic doesnt do him justice either. He has a killer dorsal when spread.


----------



## Mahsfish

Just got banana into the 10. A little scared. He's staying in the back bottom corner for now. He got a big full red boy beside him. Hopefully he will man up.


----------



## royal

Lol, sorry to hear about the bacteria lg. And the lol is for mahfishes last post fyi.


----------



## Mahsfish

Well now that I got his female next to him. He is gladly staying near her on the other side of the tank.


----------



## royal

Hahaha


----------



## logisticsguy

Banana is a lover... not a fighter.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Archie is so pretty!


----------



## Mahsfish

Sure is. He's just exploring his section of the tank. I added a air stone to get a bit of circulation going at the surface since I had to take the female out and put a male in her spot so I decided to turn the HOB off. He is being lazy right now. Hiding in the corners or just relaxing on the bottom. Hopefully he'll get more active within the next hour.


----------



## MattsBettas

Some of min get really submissive in a new tank too.


----------



## logisticsguy

When i move them from a tank to a photo jar often fish lose color and get a baby horizontal stripe back too. 
New enviroments can freak them out.


----------



## MattsBettas

Yup! Nothing to worry about though.


----------



## royal

When I first got romeo, his colours were way lighter than they are now. He doesn't seem to lose colour during water changes anymore,which is pretty cool Imo.


----------



## Mahsfish

Yup he livened up a bit. With his female beside him and then I added a styrofoam cup if I feels like building a nest. If I does then ill know he's probably ready for breeding. He is giving the female some wicked v lines.


----------



## royal

Good plan! And good luck!


----------



## Mahsfish

Hey CJ do you happen to have any pictures of Archie in full spread. I'd really like to see what he looks like all flared up with that impressive dorsal you talk about and all the branching


----------



## MattsBettas

Are you going to breed Leroy?


----------



## logisticsguy

Here is the schedule. Im setting up a 8 way divided 200g growout in my garage it should be up and cycled by May 1 just in time for a crap load of lil bettas.

1. Chuck Norris (marble) x Big Mary (Super Red)
2. Smokey (marble) x Comet
3. Finnigan (cello)x Sushi (piebald sibling)
4. Leroy x Venus
5. Superman x Storm (marble daughter)
6. Phantom Menace x Emma
7. Jerome x Sweetpea (marble sibling)
8. ??? x Star (marble) F


This is the end of this spawn log. Its been a blast and Im super happy with how it turned out. 68 of 71 hatched eggs made it. Turned out almost 50-50 male female split lol. maybe? Also adding a nice imported male from a world class breeder yes expensive to the 8th and final spot of the experiment. Im regrouping and getting ready for it and you will see less of me here for awhile as Ive know how much work and careful planning I have in front of me. You might still see some pop up at aquabid and my website that will be getting some work put into it as well. When I have some real spawn news on this project I will post pics and make a log.

Thanks Everybody!

CJ


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

CJ the Venus you are breeding o Leroy, is that the one I am looking into buying?


----------



## MattsBettas

On my! Quite the operation you have going there! Won't your garage get cold? I'm jealous, I have to limit everything to my little bedroom.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Mine needs to stay on my fish rack  I don't have enough room for the spawn tank though so it will need to go onto a ten gal stand where I am going to put it I have no idea


----------



## MattsBettas

I have a big fold out table. Super classy XD! I am super curious about your set up bb123, I can't way to see it.


----------



## Mahsfish

Same. I am limited to my room. Plus I forced some into my sisters room. 1 5 gal in hers, and a 55, 20, 10 and a cpl jars in mine.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I will post a pic of my fish rack tomorrow but right now I am lying in bed not planning to move plus my cat is on top of my lol he is fat!


----------



## MattsBettas

CJ, when can I get micro from you? It will have to be after the 30th. I made a mistake, I will be landing in Edmonton so I can't pick her up. We'll have to sort something out, I understand you are getting a fish back from Shae?


----------



## logisticsguy

This thread is closed.


----------

